# Global Get Together 2008



## LadyJ

Hi All,

This years Global Get Together (Subs Rally) will be held at Hatton Country World, Hatton Nr Warwick. 
http://www.hattonworld.com/

The date is 3rd to 5th October 2008
The cost of camping is £5.50 per night NO electric

This year we are doing it a bit differently, as Nuke instead of paying for a free nights camp he will be supplying some drinks and food for a party on the Saturday night.

Richard&Mary will be running the raffle proceeds to Cancer Research, all contributions gratefully accepted.

An99uk Angie will be doing the Kids Club with help from Julie (Nukes wife and Kirsty MandyandDaves daughter

We look forward to seeing all of you there and can we make it our biggest annual get together yet please.

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Jacquie

Cant see anthing on the website for rally site or even camping! Are there any facilites there do you know. Fresh Water / toilets?

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sonja

Yes there is fresh water on the field and there are toilets in the main complex which are open 24hrs so i'm told, no toilets on the camping field though.

Middle picture is the rally field, it will be minus the sheep though:lol:


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Jacquie. Excellent venue. 

I'll see you before that though :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Well I should hope so too Trica :lol: 

All details are now in the rally calender so all get putting your names on the list please.


Jacquie


----------



## rowley

They have a CL adjoining the rally field (no electrics). This has water and emptying point at the edge of the car park. The rally field can get a bit boggy in places. Lovely area with good walks along the canal.


----------



## LadyJ

As you say Rowley a nice area for walking you can go for miles along the canal and there are lots of locks even a canal side cafe. Warwick town is about 4 miles away and a visit to Warwick Castle is well worth a trip also lots of antique type shops in Warwick.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Well come on everybody get and add your names to the rally list I know its not till October but we do have to let Hatton know how many to expect.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Well I was hoping for a bit more response to the subs rally this year :roll: are you all sulking cause Nuke isn't paying for a free night :lol: he will be supplying free booze and food though for the party.


Jacquie


----------



## THEPOET

RedSonja said:


> Jacquie
> 
> Cant see anthing on the website for rally site or even camping! Are there any facilites there do you know. Fresh Water / toilets?
> 
> Sonja


Hi Sonja, I have rallied at Hatton before, the Rally field is huge. When we were there, there was 4 other rallies going on at the same time!

Pete


----------



## LadyJ

Glad to see you will be joining us THEPOET, Pete are you bringing any friends at this rate we might need them :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

If you haven't been to Hatton Country world you should look at their website, there really is something for everyone plus the chance to meet all the folks that you chat to on here night after night !!!!

Nuke is supplying snacks and booze for Saturday night and Mandy and Dave will, I'm sure, make it a night to remember! I'm doing a quiz and a Richard and Mary are organising a raffle in aid of Cancer research.

Of course if rallies are not your thing, you are still very welcome to join us and make use of the £5.50 a night camping fee and do your own thing, it's not compulsory to join in and no-one will hassle you honest :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

"plus the chance to meet all the folks that you chat to on here night after night !!!!"

This is what is scaring them away, Jen .....


----------



## Hampshireman

I am going to mention toilets again. Is it a long hike to get to the main complex for the bogs? We are interested in attending if Dave Burleigh gives us access to his loo.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Hampshireman

Well its not a mile hike to the loos :lol: just a bit of a stroll :lol: could park you on the front row so it would be not so far :lol: or lend you a porta poti for the weekend :lol: or even a bucket :lol: do hope you can make it to Hatton



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Here's the link to the details on the rally pages:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=154

Gerald


----------



## Hampshireman

OK pencil us in but that's all for now.

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Add your name to the rally list then Derek please, I can always delete you if you decide not to come just let me know.


Jacquie


----------



## THEPOET

Jacquie,

Apologies....    

I acted in haste yesterday now I have to repent at leisure. After consulting SWSBO. we cannot attent this Rally.

Shame because it is a lovely area with the canal close by Stratford,Warwick etc.

So would you please remove my name from the list.

See you however at Newark in 3 weeks time.

Pete.


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Pete will delete you from the rally  


Jacquie


----------



## 104477

Hi LadyJ, Sue and I would love to attend and have put names down provisionally, as this will be our first rally could you let us know the next step to confirm. Also, as regards raffle, when will you need to know what item/s might be forthcoming?
Regards Rob.


----------



## DABurleigh

I shall take personal pleasure in pouring a few pints down Hampshireman's neck after 10pm.

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Jacquie
Count us in. We have put our name down on the list.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Rapido Rob & Sue

Glad to have you with us you should have got an e.mail from us when you added your name to the rally list, you click on the link in the e.mail and that will confirm you, some folks do not get the e.mail though if you are one of them then let me or Clianthus know and we can then confirm you on the list.
As to raffle prizes RichardandMary will start a thread regarding this at a later date you can post on that thread or pm RichardandMary with what you would like to donate or just bring it along we will be grateful for anything :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

DABurleigh said:


> I shall take personal pleasure in pouring a few pints down Hampshireman's neck after 10pm.
> 
> Dave


Oh you are cruel Dab's

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

RedSonja said:


> Hi Jacquie
> Count us in. We have put our name down on the list.
> 
> Sonja


Smashing Sonja hope you are bringing Trudie's play mate :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Count us in as well.


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Count us in as well.


Great Phil if you haven't got your stickers by then I will personally give you a couple :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 108526

Just thought I'd drop into this thread to say its me who will be organizing the raffle for this the *5th* and most exiting Rally to be held by MHF.
I know its early, but you fantastic raffle donators can begin to contact me anytime with those fab prizes that you've been saving for cancer research!

Hope to here from you soon

Zoe


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Zoe. Now, you know the rules, don't you, about who _exactly_ wins the raffle prizes? :wink: :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 108526

I get it Gerald, But I don't have any prizes just yet, I'm hoping for some good ones though being as I am a raffle virgin  
But I am "VERY HOPEFUL" that there will be donations coming in thick and fast soon. HINT HINT!

Zoe


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'm not sure if we'll be back from China/Gambia by then, Russell hasn't done a detailed itinerary. 

So far it goes to Lake Garda but doesn't go any further. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## 108526

Well have a good time Andy and come join us if you get back in time!

Zoe


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

I'm doing the quiz again for this years rally, so as in previous years I'll supply the Quiz Prize. I think bognormike has won it every year so far, so perhaps he'd let me know what he'd like this year:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I will start the ball rolling and offer a bottle of wine for the raffle as well Zoe, perhaps no-one wanted to be 1st to offer anything :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 108526

Thank you for the prize Jen,
Maybe you should ban Bognor Mike!....lol
Only Kidding  

Zoe


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi LadyJ

I've just added myself to the list of attendees. Will be bringing Adam and Karl along too.

Sounds like it is going to be a good weekend with lots of familiar faces  

Julie


----------



## artona

Hi

There is a lot of people down for this rally now

stew


----------



## hilldweller

LadyJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This years (Subs Rally)


Let me guess, you are the dominatrix.


----------



## Spacerunner

hilldweller said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> This years (Subs Rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you are the dominatrix.
Click to expand...

Oh boy!! You don't know the half of it!! 8O :lol: :wink:


----------



## hilldweller

Spacerunner said:


> Oh boy!! You don't know the half of it!! 8O :lol: :wink:


Go on, spill the beans.

You can whisper, I won't tell.

Does she do the full leather kit, high heels and a whip ?


----------



## Spacerunner

My lips are sealed.

Which is bloody uncomfortable!! :?


----------



## hilldweller

Spacerunner said:


> My lips are sealed.
> 
> Which is bloody uncomfortable!! :?


Ball gags eh. And I paid my £10 to find out the best toilet fluid.


----------



## H1-GBV

We've just signed up for this wonderful event and as we won a GPS system last year, kindly donated by Ray and now being well used with our local search and rescue group, I guess we'd better offer to donate a bottle or something to the raffle.

Lets hope the weather will be better than last time, but will the Scouts be providing wonderful food?

Gordon and Barbara


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Gordon & Barbara all contributions most welcome, no scouts this year i'm affraid but Nuke will be supplying something to eat as yet iv'e no idea what :roll: :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Just in case you've missed this get-together I thought I'd remind you all :lol:

Why don't you join us to celebrate MHF's 5th Birthday. We will have a get-together on Saturday night with some sort of food supplied by nuke, plus a birthday cake I hope :wink: 

We still need prizes for the raffle, so if you can donate something either post on this thread or contact Zoe68 who has kindly agreed to run the raffle this year.

If you have children with you please either post on here or let an99uk (Angie) know how many and their ages, as she will be doing her thing with them.

I'll be doing the quiz again.

We will be having a motorhome car boot, so you can get rid of all those things you thought you needed, then found out you didn't  

If anyone has any other ideas or suggestions for other activities please PM me with them or post on here. Keep it clean please :wink:


----------



## Waleem

We are bringing two kids and a Greyhound ! 8) Boy 15, Girl 9 and Dog 3 !!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Waleem

If Angie organises any racing, the dog's not eligible :lol: :lol:


----------



## kezbea

Can we bring pets (i mean the dogs) and if so why not do a doggy show.
Dave


----------



## LadyJ

kezbea said:


> Can we bring pets (i mean the dogs) and if so why not do a doggy show.
> Dave


Yes dogs allowed on leads please :lol:

Are you offering to run a doggy show Dave :lol: if so the jobs all yours

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thinking about it its not such a bad idea having a dog competition as there are quite a few members bringing dogs, probably more dogs than kids :lol: and we do have a member of staff namely Artona Stew who is very good at taking piccys of dogs :lol: so if any of you would like a professional framed photo of your dog taken at the Global Rally please contact him for details and he will book you in and supply at the rally.

I think he might just supply a framed piccy to the winner of the dog contest as a prize (he'd better) :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

_I think he might just supply a framed piccy to the winner of the dog contest as a prize (he'd better)_

Anyone know who owns these two :lol: :lol:










Yep be a pleasure. We are photographing more and more four legged portraits all the time, off to Newcastle this weekend for a show.

We would be more than happy to set up a studio at the Global and do a very good deal for folks. The above shot was taken at the Midsummer music show, printed and framed in the RV and delivered to Jac twenty minutes later.

I will have a chat with the boss and come back with some great deals.

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Here Stew I'm sure you can do better than this one of our Jack at Crufts '07. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

Your dogs are stunning Andy, the photographer missed a great opportunity


stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I think the main problem was that Crufts (Kennel Club) are v strict about not using flash and sometimes the available light ain't so good.

Many thanks for the compliment, you can photo them any time you can get them to standstill long enough. 8O 

BTW if you want I can put you in touch with Beardie rescue but the van would fill up with flying fur in seconds.

PS wanna buy a Tranny? You could tow it on an A frame :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## artona

Hi

_PS wanna buy a Tranny? You could tow it on an A frame_ tempted, do I hear Hymer-bells ringing :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

This was the boy this year at Crufts.

The photo was taken by a lovely young lady called jana who we know and who has a Breaksea beardie called Buffy (related to Jack and Rosie). She's got some super photos on her site http://www.glenalbyn.org/

SDA


----------



## gm6vxb

We will be at a wedding on the Friday down near Windsor, but depending on traffic may pop past on the way back up to Scotland on Saturday. 
Won't be able to stop long as we have to be back for late Sunday for the wife to go back to work and me to pick up a flight out to Australia on Tuesday.
Know Hatton very well as I was born not too many miles away in Shirley.
When my parents were alive we quite often went there when we were down.
Presume the rally field will be the top overspill carpark just inside the main entrance.
If we don't make it have a good weekend.
Martn.


----------



## geraldandannie

gm6vxb said:


> Know Hatton very well as I was born not too many miles away in Shirley.


Eeek! Another Silhillian 8O

I was born on the other side of Solihull (Olton), but went to school near to Shirley on Blossomfield Road, and worked at Lucas Group Research for a while.

I spent a lot of (drinking) time in the Knowle, Kenilworth, Henley in Arden triangle.

Looking forward to the Annual this year 

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I know it's still quite a time away but we have 80 down for this rally now but less than half of you have confirmed that you will definitely be attending :roll: :roll: 

If you already know that you definitely intend to come, please confirm yourselves on the list or if you are on the list and now know you can't come please let us know and we'll take you off.


----------



## kezbea

How do we confirm we arecoming, seems daft but cant find a way of doing
this. thick Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

Don't worry I've done it for you.

You usually confirm from the e-mail you received when you put your name on the list. Not everyone gets these e-mails however so it's not fool proof :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Well the numbers for this rally have gone up to 87 but there are still about 50 unconfirmed
:roll: :roll: 

If you definitely intend coming please confirm yourself or post on here if you want us to do it for you.

If you have now decided not to join us let us know so we can take your name off the list to allow room for others.

Only 13 spaces left now so if you want to come put your names down.


----------



## IrishMike

Him
I have not confirmed yet as I am still planning to attend.
The problem for me is I normally cannot know until September if I can get the time off.
Regards
Mike


----------



## anita302

Hi Jenny

I've got our name on the list but it is still unconfirmed.
Could you please confirm it for us as we'll definately coming.
2 Adults, 2 Kids and maybe 2 dogs.

Cheers
Anita


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mike

That's fine, just let us know when you can. Hope to see you there.

Hi Anita

All confirmed on the list, thanks for letting me know. I can't remember the names and ages of the kids, could you let me or an99uk know please.


----------



## mandyandandy

Just confirmed, bit puzzling for first timer with not alot of sandwiches in her picnic though  

Had read we pay on the day then it gave me places to go and pay, did spot the bit that said if it wasn't a show to just click here and did. 

Really looking forward to it as we will be child free, she is on a brownie camping trip so will be having a good time too!! 

Many thanks to all organisers for the hard work that goes into these things.

Mandy


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mandy

Thanks for confirming, look forward to meeting you both. Just hope we have a bit of decent Autumn weather to enjoy.

I see the numbers attending have gone up to 89 now !!!! A few more have confirmed as well, thanks for that. But still only 41 confirmed so please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Jenny,

Oi searched and oi searched but oi carn't foind 'ow to confirm. What yew s'posed to do moy luvver?

SDA


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed Andy but keep searching you never know you might find it some day :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Jenny,
> 
> Oi searched and oi searched but oi carn't foind 'ow to confirm. What yew s'posed to do moy luvver?
> 
> SDA


SDA,

Look for an email from [email protected] entitled "Provisional Rally Place reserved for Global Get Together (Subs Rally)Hatton Nr.Warwick"

If you find it:
1) resolve to be more organised in future.

If you don't, it is because of one of the following:
2) You have deleted it; go to 1)
3) You have disabled email on MHF; go to 1)
4) You have changed your email address but not told MHF; go to 1)
5) Your SPAM filter is too aggressive. Look into it; go to 1)
6) You are poor at searching your Inbox; go to 1)

Dave


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi
We have not confirmed yet, as waiting for Neils weekend work rota to be agreed, should know early September. Will let you know as soon as possible.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## 106986

Hi 

I have just added our names to the the list. We will be bringing our 3 children, ages 10, 8 & 6. Not been to any of these rallies before.

I have a feeling I won't get the email to confirm as my main email address is a hotmail one which MHF didn't accept when joined and I don't now have access to the other email, so wondered if someone can confirm this for me?

Many thanks
Kirsty


----------



## LadyJ

PATSY4

Ok let us know when you can Pat


Willows18

All confirmed Kirsty 


Jacquie


----------



## anita302

Hi Jenny

The ages of the kids are: Bradley - 11 years 
Sophie - 6 years

As for the big kids (Us) well unfortunately we are both past the 40 now. (him more then me :lol: :lol: )


Anita


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Anita

We seem to have a few more adding their names to the list and a few more confirming. Keep up the good work :lol: 

As I said before as we are now getting near to the 100 mark, ie a full rally! can anyone who has their name down and now knows they can't attend please let us know so someone else may have their place. Cheers.

I have made a note of any children mentioned in this thread, if anyone else is bringing children please let me know their names and ages when you confirm your attendance.

Zoe68 is organising the raffle so if you can offer something for that please let her know or post on this thread. All donations gratefully accepted :lol: :lol:


----------



## bjderbys

please confirm our booking for this rally

thanks
John & Christine


----------



## UncleNorm

Sorry, can't be with you.  We're way up north, on the banks pf Loch Alsh.  

I will keep my fingers crossed for some fine weather for you all! :wink: :lol:


----------



## 1946

I am taking the risk here and have booked and confirmed but have NO van.  
Maybe you can remember that we decided to sell the van as we were not using it due to me going in and out of hospital and other reasons. I am hoping to be operated on by October and I am sneakily looking at new vans already ( just because I HAVE to !!  )
We'll be bringing our son Laurens and a friend of his but can't confirm who yet. they'll be both 13.
It will be great to meet everybody and looking forward to our first rally.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Hampshireman

Confirm us for this please. Carole and I and front row for easy access to the loos wherever they may be.

3rd is our wedding anniversary so what better way than to use Nuke's booze up for it!, we've done Paris a few times so this must be good.


----------



## Hampshireman

BTW I will donate an original painting as a raffle prize. Does that get an extra poured down my throat after 10pm by Nuke?

Anyway, I will bring something along.


----------



## LadyJ

bjderbys John & Cristine confirmed


1946 Maddie confirmed (you can come in a tent Maddie if you havent got a van :lol: )

Hampshireman confirmed and thank you for the offer of a raffle prize Derek, will make sure you get as near to the loos pitch or I could lend you a porta pottie :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 1946

Thanks, Jacqui. It might have to be a tent !! I just did not want to miss the rally this year, also because I have loads of goodies for sale.

Maddie


----------



## LadyJ

I can lend you a 4 man tent Maddie so just let me know if you need it :lol: we are not fussy what you camp in :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Hampshireman said:


> 3rd is our wedding anniversary so what better way than to use Nuke's booze up for it!, we've done Paris a few times* so this must be good.*


You've not been to one before, I take it :? :lol:

Gerald


----------



## kezbea

Hi Jacquie Just seen your post about the doggy show ME RUN IT; O NO NO NO NO sorry.
See you on the day with the wife and two papillon's Tommy and Timmy
Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi kezbea

Don't worry about it, but thanks for the suggestion. I will try to get a member of Rally staff to organise the dog show. Nothing too serious though so everyone can join in, waggiest tail or dog that looks most like it's owner, that type of thing.

We'll select the judges from the attendees who aren't entering their pet.


----------



## Hampshireman

Correct Gerald, not a Nuke funded event certainly. It must be champers all the way I guess.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

clianthus said:


> dog that looks most like it's owner, that type of thing.


I'd better start growin' a beard then :lol:

But I promise I'll keep my tongue in my mouth, well most of the time 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

Hampshireman said:


> Correct Gerald, not a Nuke funded event certainly. It must be champers all the way I guess.


Well, for staff, yes. Ordinary members have to make do with Asti or Cava, I'm afraid 

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy

Can I just confirm for Roly700 - Helen, she couldn't find her email as of yesterday so thought I would just let you know incase she still hadn't found it. 

Mandy


----------



## Hampshireman

The the shaggiest looking staff photo I have ever seen. Which one is Nuke?


----------



## LadyJ

mandyandandy said:


> Can I just confirm for Roly700 - Helen, she couldn't find her email as of yesterday so thought I would just let you know incase she still hadn't found it.
> 
> Mandy


roly700 all confirmed

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

We are getting very close to the maximum 100 attendees for this rally!!

However 40 are still unconfirmed, could you either let us know what's happening, or get us to delete you if you can't come, or of course confirm you.

We would be really grateful if you could do this as we don't want to ask Hatton for more space, then you 40 unconfirmed don't turn up!!

If on the other hand Hatton can't give us more room, if your name is down and you don't intend coming you are stopping someone who wants to come from putting their name down.

Let us know PLEASE......................


----------



## ladyrunner

Please can you confirm myself, Adam (12) and Karl (11) as we are definately coming.

Julie


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Julie all confirmed


We have managed to get another 20 places now for this rally so still plenty of room left if more want to join us there.



Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Please confirm me for this rally.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Trish

I've confirmed you now. 

It'll be lovely to see you again, haven't seen you since the Real Ale Train, that must have been one hell of a hang-over :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippypair

Hi,
Have now confirmed we are able to attend.
Terry.


----------



## clianthus

Thanks for confirming Terry, look forward to seeing you both again.

There are still a lot unconfirmed, I notice some of them are staff, even moderators!! Please confirm if you are definitely attending.

We have been given 20 extra places by Hatton so hopefully we'll fill these as well, so come on get your names down folks but only if you can definitely come.


----------



## GypsyRose

We (and the Awesome Threesome ..yorkies!!) are now deffo for this!! 
Looking forward to it!! :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi GypsyRose

I see you are already confirmed on the rally page but can you send a PM to nukeadmin to answer his e-mail regarding no of folks in van, no of dogs and size of van etc. Only he can fill in the details at the moment.


----------



## anita302

Hi

I had the email off Nukeman asking for the details off us for the rally. But in one of my blonde moments I somehow managed to delete it by mistake. 

Could someone please let me know all the details Nukeman wants us to PM to him.

Thanks
Anita :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Anita

Here is a copy of the e-mail

nukeadmin has just sent you a message from Motorhomefacts as shown below.

We are trying to ascertain number of attendees and their food preferences in order to correctly organise food / drink on the Saturday night.

Could you all PM one of the rally team (Preferably nukeadmin) http://www.motorhomefacts.com/messages-post-2.html with the following information:

1. Total Attendees in your van
2. Number of Children (Used for organising childrens entertaining)
3. Number of Dogs (Fun dog show planning)
4. Any vegetarians in your attendees ?
5. Size of van (RV / Large / Medium / Small) Used for planning the layout at the rally field.

Hope that's ok.


----------



## anita302

Thanks Jenny

Anita


----------



## androidGB

Have just confirmed, and will be bringing our 2 Grandsons aged 8 and 4.

Looking forward to meeting you all


Andrew


----------



## clianthus

Hi Andrew

Thanks for letting us know. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


There are still 31 unconfirmed on the rally list :roll: could you please all let us know if you will definately be attending this rally a.s.a.p and also answer the e.mail that was sent out to all attendees.Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 29 unconfirmed on the rally list. 

If those of you that are un confirmed and those of you that have not let us know how many adults and children & dogs could please let us know a.s.a.p else there might not be enough food to go round :lol: Nukie wants numbers :lol: please


Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose

Confirmed this with Nuke by pm, no repy and no email from anyone either.... :roll: are we definite pease (intend to be!) ....only booked provisionally at first .....Ana xx


----------



## LadyJ

OK Ana you are all sorted 2 adults 3 dogs :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 94969

That us booked and confirmed,  2 Adults and the Boys ( two Rabbits ) 

There's always Dog shows, But never Rabbit shows.   


Roy, Helen and the Boys.


----------



## artona

Hi

_There's always Dog shows, But never Rabbit shows._

we will have an off topic class just for you guys :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

We still have quite a few unconfirmed on this rally.

Nukeadmin is providing some refreshments to celebrate MHF's 5th birthday on the Saturday evening, last week he took the trouble to e-mail everyone to find out numbers for catering etc, however several have still not bothered to reply!!

Jac and I have therefore sent out another one, either a PM to those who can receive them or an e-mail to those who cannot.

We really need you to let us know numbers in your party(Adults or children or dogs) the size of your motorhome small/medium/large and whether you will definitely be attending.

Please reply to these messages asap, if you cannot now come just let us know in the reply, it's not a problem we'll just take you off the list.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## LadyJ

Would the folks that are still showing unconfirmed on the rally list and those that I have pm'd please be good enough to reply as we really need to know how many we are catering for else there might not be enough to go round :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

Unfortunately, we won't be able to attend now, due to a family wedding that weekend. I have informed Lady J.

However I would still happily donate one of my pictures as a raffle prize.

But as it is under glass, I would rather someone collect it or meet me to hand it over, than post it.

We live just south of Winchester, off jct 12 M3.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hampshireman

I have removed you from the list of attendees for the rally, thanks for letting us know.

You have a PM regarding transport for the picture.


----------



## Hampshireman

I have asked George and Elizabeth Kaveney from Holbury to pick up my picture and deliver to Hatton.

Thanks to all others who offered.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I can you show me confirmed, looking forward to seeing you all.
Love Pat


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Derek all contributions greatfully accepted




PATSY4

You are already confirmed Pat.



Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

clianthus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We still have quite a few unconfirmed on this rally.
> 
> Nukeadmin is providing some refreshments to celebrate MHF's 5th birthday on the Saturday evening, last week he took the trouble to e-mail everyone to find out numbers for catering etc, however several have still not bothered to reply!!
> 
> Jac and I have therefore sent out another one, either a PM to those who can receive them or an e-mail to those who cannot.
> 
> We really need you to let us know numbers in your party(Adults or children or dogs) the size of your motorhome small/medium/large and whether you will definitely be attending.
> 
> Please reply to these messages asap, if you cannot now come just let us know in the reply, it's not a problem we'll just take you off the list.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you all.


Hi Jen,

Although we are confirmed, we haven't received any recent e-mail nor PM from anyone, regarding the details required, etc. I am unable to explain why that is, however, I shall PM Dave shortly with the details.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## larrywatters

hi JockandRita
we also have not hear a think  maybe there at the pub but we will be there in the tribute see u there  
larry and gill


----------



## clianthus

Hi JockandRita & larrywatters

Thanks for posting, sorry you haven't had any e-mails etc. If you could just let either myself, LadyJ or nuke know how many adults, children and dogs will be attending, and if your motorhome is small/medium/large/Rv it would be a great help with fitting everyone on the rally field and catering.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## JockandRita

clianthus said:


> Hi JockandRita & larrywatters
> 
> Thanks for posting, sorry you haven't had any e-mails etc. If you could just let either myself, LadyJ or nuke know how many adults, children and dogs will be attending, and if your motorhome is small/medium/large/Rv it would be a great help with fitting everyone on the rally field and catering.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.


Hi Jenny,

Dave PM'd last night @ 19.11.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please let us have your details re how many adults, children, dogs, and size of your motor home a.s.a.p


canyon995



Also could the following folks please confirm that you will be attending a.s.a.p

Irish Mike
Barrosa




Thank you

Jacquie


----------



## 108526

If any of you are bring raffle prizes with you that I don't know about, could you let me know please!

Thank you!


----------



## 103066

We've just booked and will confirm in the next ten mins...really looking forward to it!

Oh, and we have some raffle prizes too....pm on it's way next...


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Kerry look forward to seeing you all there and thanks for the raffle prizes.



Jacquie


----------



## 101578

Hi, we've just provisionally booked for the rally but are having problems trying to book the tickets through stone leisure :? err...what do we do?


----------



## LadyJ

Leaky said:


> Hi, we've just provisionally booked for the rally but are having problems trying to book the tickets through stone leisure :? err...what do we do?


Oh dear me Leaky it is nothing to do with Stone Leisure :roll: it is our own Rally you just turn up and pay us on the day of arrival £5.50 per night. If you read the instructions on the rally page you will see it says please pay rally marshal on arrival.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Leaky

You don't have to book for this rally through any events company!!  This is purely an MHF event.

The e-mail you received when you booked provisionally is very confusing and we are in the process of getting Nuke to alter the wording on it.

I have confirmed you on the list and look forward to meeting you at Hatton Country World.


----------



## 101578

8O  8O   8O 
DER!! Must be the peroxide...just dyed me hair!
Blonde moment!  
Right well we'll be there  plus a few prizes for the rafflle if i can get scrooge to open his wallet :wink:


----------



## moblee

As we have the two rally ladies tuned in :lol: 
Could you confirm that hatton country world is off the B4439 hockley rd,please


----------



## clianthus

Hi moblee

These are the directions as given on their website, no mention of the B4439 I'm afraid! 

Directions to Hatton Country World. 

Hatton Country World: Dark Lane, Hatton, Warwick, CV35 8XA

Just 5 minutes from Junction 15 of the M40. Take the A46 towards Coventry and leave at the first exit, turning left onto the A4177. Then follow the brown tourist signs for Hatton Country World.

It sounds quite easy to find! (Famous last words:roll: :roll


----------



## moblee

It sounds quite easy to find :roll: :lol: 

When I put dark lane in the tom tom it tells me it doesn't exist & the postcode say's un-named road :twisted: 
I'll look out for the brown hatton world signs it can't be that hard :!: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> As we have the two rally ladies tuned in :lol:
> Could you confirm that hatton country world is off the B4439 hockley rd,please


Hi Phil

Yes you do turn of the A4177 which is opposite the Haseley Business Centre onto the B4439 then you turn next left there are Brown signs for Hatton Country World here this is the best way.

There is another way accessing it from the A4189 but the lane is quite narrow if you come this way but there are passing places.

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Ok thanks ladies


----------



## moblee

A46 junction 15 :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

There are still a few un confirmed on the rally list could they please confirm a.s.a.p. thanks

UN CONFIRMED

IrishMike
barrosa
jollylandlord
BEEGEE




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Sorry for repeating ourselves but for planning the parking, the kids club and arranging get-togethers etc for such a large number of attendees we really need to know if you are definitely coming to this rally. 

As we still have a few who are unconfirmed could they please let us know if they are definitely attending. They are:

IrishMike
barrosa
havingfun

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 108526

Hello Jen

As far as Parking goes if your planning it Jen, but can you put me and Dicktracy100 together please kindly.

Zoe


----------



## 108526

Sorry forgot, near the poly tunnel so I can get the raffle stuff sorted out, I spoke to Jac about it. please!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Zoe

That's no problem, just remind me when you get there that you want to save space for your friends. I'm pretty sure the rally field is quite a distance from the polytunnel Zoe, but we'll get you as near as possible.

We are just trying to work out how many small/medium/large/huge motorhomes we've got coming. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526

I think it maybe the MHF tent then Jen, where we are drawing the raffle. Jac said we could set it up near my van so I don't have to keep lugging things back and forward. My van will be full of stuff by the time i go, so I won't have anywhere to live until I've got some out 8O


----------



## clianthus

Hi Zoe

You are probably right there Zoe, it'll be the MHF marquee. 

I think nuke is having a stall in there as well selling some MHF stuff, mugs, t-shirts etc.


----------



## 108526

Yep That will be it then.
I'll have a nice view of nukes mugs 8O


----------



## clianthus

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Jacquie / Jenny, please add my four-legged companion to list, thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Trish

All added, hope he/she is settling in now?

Looking forward to seeing you both.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Jenny,
She, Misty, is settling in very well and I am enjoying getting up for her in the mornings  :lol:


----------



## IrishMike

Hi LadyJ, 
I have just got my schedule for this semester and unfortunately we will not be able to attend this years get together. 
It is bad news for us as we were looking forward to it. 
Can you remove me from the list? 
Regards 
Mike


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mike

That is a real shame, but thanks for letting us know.

I have removed you from the list.


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry to hear your not coming Mike was looking forward to seeing the new addition 


We still have a few un confirmed on the rally list and as space is getting tight it would be appreciated if they could let us know that they are definitely coming 

barrosa 
johnchas
damondunc



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

As Jacquie says this rally is now almost full. We do still have several unconfirmed attendees. If you are definitely coming we would be really grateful if you could either confirm yourself on the list or let us know and we can do it for you:

barrosa
johnchas
damondunc

If anyone is already confirmed and now finds themselves unable to attend could they also let us know, so we can take your name off the list. This will then allow any latecomers to take your place.

Look forward to hearing from any of the above.


----------



## LadyJ

Havingfun all confirmed Jen take her of your naughty list :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

I have donated a raffle prize and as we can't now attend (Zoe/Jackie know) it is to be picked up by a non subscriber I think, down our way in Hampshire, trouble is I have lost the email I sent to him. 

Name something like Kavel...? If anyone knows them, please ask to get in touch.


----------



## 108526

I'm not sure who it is Hampshireman, theres no similar names on the attendees list......this might bump it up and it might gat spotted....................where abouts are you if we can re-arrange


----------



## Spacerunner

Zoe,

Any truth in the rumour that you've arranged for the Red Arrows to perform at the Global in consolation for not being invited to the London Olympics?


----------



## 108526

Spacerunner said:


> Zoe,
> 
> Any truth in the rumour that you've arranged for the Red Arrows to perform at the Global in consolation for not being invited to the London Olympics?


ha de har very blummin funny........Vardys bringing her kite I heard.


----------



## Spacerunner

In that case I'll bring mine too, then we got a formation! Can't guarantee a smoke trail tho'. Red, white and blank hardly gel do they.


----------



## DABurleigh

I infer we can't arrive on the Thursday :-(

Dave


----------



## androidGB

Hampshireman said:


> I have donated a raffle prize and as we can't now attend (Zoe/Jackie know) it is to be picked up by a non subscriber I think, down our way in Hampshire, trouble is I have lost the email I sent to him.
> 
> Name something like Kavel...? If anyone knows them, please ask to get in touch.


Here's their names in case it helps, or someone knows them

George and Elizabeth Kaveney from Holbury

Andrew


----------



## DABurleigh

androidGB said:


> George and Elizabeth


Then PM motorhomer2
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-88.html


----------



## Spacerunner

DABurleigh said:


> I infer we can't arrive on the Thursday :-(
> 
> Dave


Next Thursday? Book in as an independant, sweet talk reception, they might be able to site you near the rally field.


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks, have used that link to PM them.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hampshireman

I spoke to Elizabeth and George this morning as they were leaving the Shepton show.

They have been having internet problems so don't worry if they don't get back to you very quickly, they haven't forgotten about the picture and still have a contact phone number for you to arrange collection, so I'm sure they will be in touch.

Hi DABs

Jacquie says Hatton will only allow the 3 rally marshalls vans onto the rally field on Thursday, but as they are a CC cl no reason why you can't book and stay on that.

Look forward to seeing you again, are you bringing the better half?


----------



## DABurleigh

Jen,

Yes, Alison's coming. If the weather's nice she might display some of her "beading" jewellry - her latest craze after years of embroidery.

But she's already bought her train ticket to join me after work on Friday. Bit silly if I can't leave home darn sarf until that day anyway :-(

Dave


----------



## blaine

*Global Rally 2008*



LadyJ said:


> Sorry to hear your not coming Mike was looking forward to seeing the new addition
> 
> We still have a few un confirmed on the rally list and as space is getting tight it would be appreciated if they could let us know that they are definitely coming
> 
> barrosa
> johnchas
> damondunc
> 
> Jacquie


Just completed the unconfirmed attendance. We're new to this so please bear with us! How do we confirm, perhaps more to the point is there any room left please?
Hilary


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Hilary

I see you have managed to confirm yourself :lol: well done and welcome to the rally.


Jacquie


----------



## blaine

*Global Get together*

Forget the last reply, found answer in my inbox waiting for me. (There's clever)

Hilary


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Space left for another 6 on this rally, so get your names down if you want to join us!

There are still 3 unconfirmed:

barrosa
johnchas
damondunc

Could you please let us know if you will definitely be there. Anyone else on the list who has now changed their minds, please let us know so it frees up spaces for others.

It would be a good idea if attendees could mark this thread for watching as we will be putting up an information download and any ground condition reports we may have in the week or so prior to the rally.

Looking forward to meeting you all, this is the biggest rally we've ever done so keep your fingers crossed that the weather is kind
:roll:


----------



## blaine

clianthus said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Space left for another 6 on this rally, so get your names down if you want to join us!
> 
> There are still 3 unconfirmed:
> 
> barrosa
> johnchas
> damondunc
> 
> Could you please let us know if you will definitely be there. Anyone else on the list who has now changed their minds, please let us know so it frees up spaces for others.
> 
> It would be a good idea if attendees could mark this thread for watching as we will be putting up an information download and any ground condition reports we may have in the week or so prior to the rally.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all, this is the biggest rally we've ever done so keep your fingers crossed that the weather is kind
> :roll:


Have confirmed. Looking forward to meeting everyone. 1st rally for us.

Hilary and John


----------



## eddievanbitz

I'm comming!


----------



## LadyJ

eddievanbitz said:


> I'm comming!


Err yes well :roll:

Have you shrunk the van Eddie as you are showing as a small van :?: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 104477

Counting down the days
In many ways
To meet MHF folk
And share a joke

Share a drink 
To find the link
Regardless of weather
That brings us together.

Our first rally too, 
for all those missed.....
Boo-Hoo....


----------



## eddievanbitz

My van is small Jackie! Well in comparison to some of the ones that I've had  

I did click the RV box in the booking form though, like a good boy!

Not been on a rally for many a year so looking forward to it.

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## LadyJ

eddievanbitz said:


> I did click the RV box in the booking form though, like a good boy!
> 
> Eddie


Nope you clicked on the small Eddie but ive changed it for you so you are now back to an RV :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## eddievanbitz

Lyn always warns me about signing up for things when I have been drinking :lol: 

Thanks for that Jackie xx

Eddie :wink:


----------



## 96706

Have just booked our intention to attend. But being the first rally we have attended, not sure how to proceed to confirm our booking. Can someone please advise the next step!

Ta.


----------



## 96706

Ooops......! Should have waited for the automatic email response before posting the last message  

Looking forward to seeing you all on the 3rd! What time can folk start arriving on site?

****


----------



## 92859

*Global*

Greetings,

We are looking forward to the rally, we were last at Hatton Country World two years ago, a very nice place, plenty of shops n things.


----------



## Waleem

Sorry-just discovered that we wont be able to attend after all-worse luck....! Please remove us from the list. Maybe next year......


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'm afraid the SDA's are going to have to cancel too.

Mrs SDA has been lumbered with a choir conducting assignment on the Friday night and £50+ worth of diesel for just the Saturday night is a bit steep. 

Very sorry, hope we can see everybody at other 'do's'.

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Hi ****


You can arrive any time after 10 am there will be a download list in the download section soon


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry you are not joining us at Hatton Waleem and SDA I will delete you both from the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

eddievanbitz said:


> I'm comming!


Cor - lummy. On-site satellite fitting service? :wink:

Jac / Jen - we'll probably be coming after work on the Friday. How late can we arrive? (should be around 8pm)

Gerald


----------



## eddievanbitz

Is it me 8O Everyone is pulling out since I said I was going


----------



## LadyJ

Gerald

Gates at Hatton are locked about 7pm but we will have a key you will have to ring our mobiles just before arrival and we will let you in all this information will be in the download section soon.


Eddie

Nah its not you frightening them :lol: could be your generators running though :lol: if I let you park near us can we all plug in :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

eddievanbitz said:


> Is it me 8O Everyone is pulling out since I said I was going


Must be you Eddie,

During August Mrs SDA had me pootling round Pitminster looking for her ancestors (don't ask), I realised we were fairly near your gaff so set the Tom Tom and found your site.

We pulled in just to have a butchers but as it was way past knocking off time we turned tail and went off back to our site over near Chard.

I could tell it wasn't worth staying cos there was no smell of hot CHOCCY waftin' on the breeze. :lol: :lol: :lol:

SDA


----------



## 96706

Thanks Jacquie,

We will be leaving Eastbourne early on Friday to escape the traffic on the Motorways to arrive just after 10am. 

BTW: Do folk display their forum names on the windscreen, so that people know who they are?

Looking forward to it.

**** ( & Mrs D ) aka Peter & Jean.


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Thanks Jacquie,
> 
> BTW: Do folk display their forum names on the windscreen, so that people know who they are?
> 
> **** ( & Mrs D ) aka Peter & Jean.


Yes Peter

MHF Badge

You can download the badge and do a big one for the van and 2 small ones for yourselves :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## IrishMike

*I'm Jealous*

You know when I found out I could not attend I duly signed off the rally,
then tried to hide my disappointment. But forgot to remove my watch on this thread. And so now I get emails and and it is usually about everyone looking forward to the Rally.
*I AM GETTING SO JEALOUS !*

:evil:

But I do hope everyone has a wonderful time and the weather is kind.
To any think of going for the first time my advice is DO!

Hopefully next year the scheduling will will fit in with mine.

Happy Rallying!

Irishmike


----------



## 96706

Perhaps we should have a mini meet in Belgium. Now there's a thought :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: I'm Jealous*



IrishMike said:


> You know when I found out I could not attend I duly signed off the rally


Hi Mike

I didn't realise that you'd dropped out - sorry to hear that. We weren't sure either until a few days ago, so I'm sorry we won't get to see you this year. Another time, for sure!

Gerald


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Just signed up for the rally. Weve never been to one before so should be an experiance. Should arrive about 5pm on the Friday, traffic dependant

Andy & Liz


----------



## clianthus

Hi Bubblehead

I have confirmed you on the Global Rally list, I'm sure you'll enjoy your first rally with us. This is the largest rally we have ever done, so hope we don't disappoint you  

Look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## G2EWS

Yippee!

Looks like Claire, Eleanor, Meg and Me will be with you!

Going to have a word with the school and try and take Eleanor out on the Friday so we will be there in the morning!

Regards

Chris


----------



## chapter

hi chris 
glad you are going to be there 
jac will have to find a naughty corner for us and redsonja as there is a 11pm curfew 
i had my legs slapped at shepton 
chapter


----------



## Bubblehead

Clianthus

Many thanks for the response. Im a tad confused over how to pay as one of the posts said to pay on arrival yet the confirmation asks me to pay Stone or Warners. 

I have confirmed our attendance and think that we just pay on arrival as the other bit is for shows is this right?

Andy


----------



## G2EWS

chapter said:


> hi chris
> glad you are going to be there
> jac will have to find a naughty corner for us and redsonja as there is a 11pm curfew
> i had my legs slapped at shepton
> chapter


Hi Chapter,

Yep, I reckon we better go to the naughty boys corner as there are going to be some wild parties!

Errm, thinking about it, isn't it a party weekend anyway? So shouldn't the quite ones go to a corner!!!

Regards
Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

Andy,

Yes. 

Main reason for posting is to say it would be nice to have a chat at Warwick. Will be recommending certain training requirements over next couple of months. Hot topic at senior request.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Misters Grews & Chapter

Now I don't want to have to get cross with anybody at Hatton regarding late night partys and noise. The site have a no noise policy after 11pm we may want to use the site again so I would appreciate it if you all behaved yourselves please.

Our party will be between 4pm and 6pm on the rally field weather permitting 


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

LadyJ said:


> Misters Grews & Chapter
> 
> Now I don't want to have to get cross with anybody at Hatton regarding late night partys and noise. The site have a no noise policy after 11pm we may want to use the site again so I would appreciate it if you all behaved yourselves please.
> 
> Our party will be between 4pm and 6pm on the rally field weather permitting
> 
> Jacquie


No, no, no, no, oh all right yes then!

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you so much Chris  



Jacquie


----------



## 104477

Suzy and I are very much looking forward to our first rally, an important one at that, just a little concerned about the curfew bit.
Now we don't mind the 11pm no noisey shananigans bit but having recently joined our local pipes and drums band we need to practice the Bagpipes daily to get past just the squeally bit.
At what time is the curfew lifted in the morning as we find the earlier the better in regards to lung capacity?
Regards Rob.


----------



## geraldandannie

rapidorob said:


> At what time is the curfew lifted in the morning as we find the earlier the better in regards to lung capacity?


Hi Rob

Well, we're early risers, but you do have to consider others, you know. Shall we say 7am?

Gerald


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Rob

I think the answer will be after 7am on the 6th. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Rob,

Bagpipes was always something I know I should have learnt. Although I go to bed in the early hours, I am usually up about 05:30, so come over to my RV, the kettle will be on and if cold the patio heater will be running.

I am sure no one will mind at that time of the morning :lol: 

Regards

Chris
Jacquie now don't panic!!!!! :wink:


----------



## gaspode

rapidorob said:


> we need to practice the Bagpipes daily to get past just the squeally bit.


Wow Rob, what excellent news, I love the sound of the pipes.

We'll put you down for a spot of cabaret on the Saturday evening (Mull of Kintyre would be nice) and if you pass muster you can do a "Queen Mother" thingie at Dawn on Sunday. I've always wanted to wake to the sound of a piper under my bedroom window, I'm sure the other campers will appreciate it too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS: Errrr............the bit about the squeally but was a joke wasn't it? :?


----------



## LadyJ

Oh very funny Guys I see we have another clown in our midst you will fit in ok Rapidobob :roll: but make it after 10am please :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 104477

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Okay we will leave 'em at home. :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

rapidorob said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Okay we will leave 'em at home. :lol:


The last bagpiper I heard who tried to pipe a reveille had a Royal Marine's bayonet stuck through his baggy bit! Certainly didn't do much for his sex life either.

However as you're a civilian........no hostages taken!!!....


----------



## artona

Hi

Wow, noisy parties after curfew, bagpipes at dawn and now aggressive sounding pensioners - what an event to look forward to......................


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Wow, noisy parties after curfew, bagpipes at dawn and now aggressive sounding pensioners - what an event to look forward to


Sounds like a pretty normal MHF annual gathering to me :roll:

Now, about that mud wrestling .... :?

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

Now, about that mud wrestling .... 

June says she would like to put her name down for this.....as long as it is Cadbury's mud!!


----------



## G2EWS

I'll bring a couple of poles so we can have some pole dancing as well! Any volunteers :lol: 

Chris


----------



## gaspode

G2EWS said:


> I'll bring a couple of poles so we can have some pole dancing as well! Any volunteers :lol:


Just don't let them get anywhere near my Romanians or we got a war on our hands. :roll:


----------



## Jezport

Are ther many people bringing kids?
My 2 will be coming.


----------



## geraldandannie

Jezport said:


> Are ther many people bringing kids? My 2 will be coming.


Hi

Yes, there will be quite a few, I think. Angie (An99UK) will be running a kids' club - for more info, see :: Rally details here ::

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Jezport said:


> Are ther many people bringing kids?
> My 2 will be coming.


At the moment there are 42 kids on the list including your 2 Jezport.

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

LadyJ said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are ther many people bringing kids?
> My 2 will be coming.
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment there are 42 kids on the list including your 2 Jezport.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Cool,

I will let my kids know.


----------



## TinaGlenn

People having fun after curfew, bagpipes at dawn, pole dancing, mud wrestling....... We want to be in the naughty corner too!!!
I can sleep through anything when I am tired except generators on till late.. unless it's for popcorn :wink: 

See you all soon

Tina & Glenn


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Tina,

Ah popcorn at 01:00, now that brings memories of Middle Wallop. No one to tell us off, up until we dropped, drinking, partying and generally having a good time!

The good days!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

There are still a few folks showing un confirmed on the rally list they being

barrosa
johnchas
G2EWS

Please let either myself or Jen know if you want us to confirm you if you cannot do it yourselves.

Jacquie


----------



## 115382

Sorry, we're no longer able to make the rally. Unfortunately we don't know how to remove our name from the list. Hopefully get to meet some of you another time.


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Mystery_Machine I will remove you from the rally thanks for letting us know.


Jacquie


----------



## 103066

We're up for being in the naughty corner too!

Sorry if this has already posted and I've missed it, what time can people start arriving on the Friday? 

I'm considering scooting to the NEC for an exhibition on the Friday morning and then coming over after....


----------



## LadyJ

You can arrive any time after 10am Friday morning


Jacquie


----------



## anita302

Hi

We cannot come until Saturday morning as got to work Friday night.
Is that ok.

Anita


----------



## LadyJ

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> We cannot come until Saturday morning as got to work Friday night.
> Is that ok.
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita

Yes ok any idea what time you will arrive as we will be busy probably :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 106986

Hi

We've never been on one of these rallies before. Is there anything particular we need to do or know about? We don't have a MHF sticker as never got one when joined (does that matter?). 

We are going to try to get kids out of school at lunch time as don't really fancy friday night traffic on M25, so will try to arrive mid afternoon Friday.

Kirsty


----------



## chapter

bring the following 
beer 
wine 
food 
a smile
a chair 
one of these you can find it on the left hand side of the main page 
the 1st three are optional
chapter (i will be in the corner having my legs slapped)


----------



## geraldandannie

chapter said:


> (i will be in the corner having my legs slapped)


 :lol: You wish :wink:

And bringing beer and wine is _optional_?? 8O Since when?

Gerald


----------



## chapter

And bringing beer and wine is optional?? Since when
well the beer fest and shepton when we started a whiskey tasting club 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ

Attention All :lol:

Please download the MHF Badge and add your user name and real names to it and place in your window where it can be seen.

You could also do some small ones for putting on your selves :lol: so we know who we are speaking to :lol:

This will also help if you want to visit the animal farm at Hatton with the kids as we get a discount if we show our badges :wink:

MHF BADGE

Jacquie


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I have 3 wheels from a Fiat Ducato based MH for sale (size 16J X 16H2) (16inch wheels). They are virtually brand new with just delivery milage on them. I bought 4 and have used one as a spare for our van. They do not have tyres fitted. I keep meaning to put them on Ebay, however never seem to find the time. If anyone thinks they might like one and are comming to the rally then I will bring them up for you to look at.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hi

Jenny and I shall be attending - last minute as usual, but arriving Saturday mid to late morning.

Cheers.

R&J


----------



## 107088

I still dont know how many or if any Rosettes to send for the dog show, or an address and person to receive them....Artona, let me know me lover or it'll be a poor showing for the little dears when they parade about looking embarassed.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Adrian

You have a pm and whats happened to your avatar


Jacquie


----------



## 107088

Thanks Jacqui, I've got your deetails and will arrange direct delivery to that location firt thing tomorrow morning. 

Also, I very successfully, and very remarkably sorted my avatar out just now........mind, I had it saved from Pusser and the others who helped me out last time, I'm just amazed I managed to get it back on without begging for asistance.


----------



## JollyJack

We really, really are looking forward to the rally and meeting everyone We should be there mid day Friday.

Best wishes Andrea & Bob.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Andrea and Bob

Looking forward to seeing you and sweeney again and of course the dogs :lol: It seems a long time since Amboise. Wish we could have the same weather though :roll:


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Jenny - yes hopefully the sun will shine on us once more :lol: we are all looking forward to seeing you both again.

Andrea & Bob


----------



## talbot28

Could you please add me for the weekend sorry its a bit late,I never know what I am working until the week before,

Thanks talbot28 (Alan)


----------



## ladyrunner

chapter said:


> bring the following
> beer
> wine
> food
> a smile
> a chair
> one of these you can find it on the left hand side of the main page
> the 1st three are optional
> chapter (i will be in the corner having my legs slapped)


You forgot to add Boules to the list and a torch so that we are not playing in total darkness (as before)!!

I still haven't replaced my jack that got lost at Peterborough


----------



## clianthus

Hi ladyrunner

Are we having Boules again then? That sounds a great idea, I'll bring mine, may even have a spare jack I can let you have!

Hi talbot28

I see you are added to the list, look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

So how do you confirm you are coming?

Regards in ignorance because I know nothing!

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

G2EWS said:


> So how do you confirm you are coming?


Hi Chris

I think you just have done :wink:

When you book a provisional place, you should get an email confirming the provisional booking, with a link to make the confirmation. This (at a show rally) is usually when you've got the tickets. For a non-show rally, confirm on here or PM Jac or Jen.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Hi Chris

I've confirmed you on the list. You can usually do it yourself from the e-mail you receive when you book provisionally, but not everyone gets it


----------



## G2EWS

Thank you!

We are coming!

Libby (Mini) now has a stereo so we can have lots of music! Yippee.

See you all on Friday.

Chris


----------



## JollyJack

*Global Rally*

Great we'll bring our boules too..


----------



## 96706

ladyrunner said:


> chapter said:
> 
> 
> 
> bring the following
> beer
> wine
> food
> a smile
> a chair
> one of these you can find it on the left hand side of the main page
> the 1st three are optional
> chapter (i will be in the corner having my legs slapped)
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add Boules to the list and a torch so that we are not playing in total darkness (as before)!!
> 
> I still haven't replaced my jack that got lost at Peterborough
Click to expand...

Would love to be able to help out, but we only have one jack & that comes with the spare wheel :lol:

Sorry - I'll get my coat


----------



## moblee

We'll bring our boules as well (current champions) if i remember right :lol:


----------



## adumbleton

Our first rally. and just down the road from us too (Nuneaton). Sounds like the sort of place to have a tractor to tow us out of the mud if needed 8O


----------



## ladyrunner

**** said:


> Would love to be able to help out, but we only have one jack & that comes with the spare wheel :lol:


Very funny **** :lol:

The only time I play Boules is when I meet up with the MHF's gang, and then it takes me half and hour to find them.

I can't remember the rules but I do still have them printed up from the last two meets - again somewhere in the van!!

It's a good job I've only got a small van else I would have not hope of finding anything :? :?


----------



## 88735

Hi

If anyone is planning to do any sightseeing whilst in the area, this site may come in useful, it is full of information on the area and also some 2-1 vouchers to download. Type your attraction into the search box to see if their is a down loadable voucher i.e Warwick castle.

http://www.visittheheart.co.uk/index.aspx


----------



## LadyJ

As Chris says there is a 2 for 1 voucher available

Warwick Castle Voucher

Jacquie


----------



## 108526

Can I have an update on the weather in Warwick, Its torrential rain here in Derby, the bottom of my garden is an inch under water! I 've heard it floods easily on the rally field, so any news


----------



## LadyJ

We have a bit of light rain at the moment and wind nothing to serious yet :roll: No need to panic the grass is quite high at Hatton so we should have plenty of grip best to bring your bread crates though.The ground at Hatton doesn't flood it just gets a bit soggy in places. They do have a tractor  

If at all possible can folks please try to arrive in the day light as this will make it easier for us all.


Jacquie


----------



## BargainHunter

Only if you can make the sun shine at 7 Jacquie. Sue doesn't finish work until 4:15 so M6 permitting, we'll be there just after 7.

Regards

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## 94969

LadyJ,
I'm sorry, we can't attend the rally this year, Helen has just gone down with flu it's only a mild case of 'lady cold' but as eggs are eggs I'm bound to catch it, and that will be full blown 'MAN FLU'. all the gents will know where I'm coming from, local hospital on standby etc.

Sorry again,
Hope you get the sun that promised,

Roy and Helen.


----------



## litcher

I'm still coming but minus 2 kids and dog.  Peace!

Viv


----------



## 101578

Right we'll head for Litcher's m/h as they will have loadsa booze :lol: 

Leaky's wench


----------



## litcher

Leaky said:


> Right we'll head for Litcher's m/h as they will have loadsa booze :lol:
> 
> Leaky's wench


 Absolutely! :lol: :lol: :lol:

My horrible children flatly refused to come with me - what a relief! Who wants two miserable teenagers moping around :roll: However, they can have the dog while I'm away. 

Viv


----------



## ladyrunner

Viv

You will have alot of spare seats in your motorhome.

My van usually gets taken over by the boys and their friends come the night-time, and I seem to end up van hopping until I chuck them all out at about midnight or when I've had too much wine to drink!!

Red wine bought this morning but no food yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

moblee said:


> We'll bring our boules as well (current champions) if i remember right :lol:


Missed this comment last night Moblee   . I think not!!


----------



## 88879

*Global gathering*

I'm really sorry this is a bit late but we are going to have to pull out of this weekends get together.My other half has gone down with flu and i've left it as long as i can but she is sure she won't be able to make it.I hope you all have a great time and i'm gutted we won't be with you all.Regards,Kafriz


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Kafriz I will delete you from the rally list.

Think i've got the flu or summit coming as well but I will struggle there somehow. :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## anita302

Hi

I'm sorry to say work is not letting us come and play at the weekend. We were already unable to come until Saturday and now Saturday is looking like a No chance.

So to save messing you guys around, we will have to drop out as well.

Hope you all have a great weekend, will be looking forward to seeing loads of pictures.

Anita


----------



## 104477

Boules competition eh!

Damm, blast 'n bugrit, now I've got to adjust the load and positionining, to load ours on board :evil: 

Thems heavy little beggars!

Might have to make Sue run behind the van. :lol: 

Rob.


----------



## LadyJ

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry to say work is not letting us come and play at the weekend. We were already unable to come until Saturday and now Saturday is looking like a No chance.
> 
> So to save messing you guys around, we will have to drop out as well.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend, will be looking forward to seeing loads of pictures.
> 
> Anita


Ok Anita I will take you of the list thanks for letting us know

Any more going to drop out if so please shout now before Jen and I do our lists up :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## artona

HI Jac

Unless we shake off this flu we won't be struggling the 160 odd miles each way. 

Would rather leave it until the last moment to decide though. However if that is not possible best take us off now

stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi Stew

We would be grateful if you could let us know as soon as possible so we can try to arrange for someone else to run the Dog Show. 

I assume that anything you have organised for it could be passed to someone else to do, other than the photographs of course.


----------



## artona

Hi Jen

The rosettes are being sent direct to Jacquie. We are going to have six classeswhich just have to be confirmed and we need volunteers to judge, other than that its just a case of turn up with the dogs and have some fun, nothing too arduos I think.

stew


----------



## moblee

We're still coming jacquie, looking forward to it  
Ladyrunner calm down don't get your yfronts in a twist :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Stew

Are you going to post the classes on the Dog Show thread as soon as they are confirmed?

We shouldn't have any trouble getting volunteer judges from the rally goers who haven't got dogs, as long as the classes aren't too technical :lol:

All we need now is a volunteer photographer?


EDIT: You posted same time as me :lol: :lol:


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi All

looking forward to weekend but will not arrive in daylight on friday as the Boss cannot finish work early so we will not arrive before 9pm. Praying for good weather and dry ground - we will live in hope. :wink: 8) 8) 

see you friday
smurfinguk


----------



## Jezport

clianthus said:


> Hi Stew
> 
> Are you going to post the classes on the Dog Show thread as soon as they are confirmed?
> 
> We shouldn't have any trouble getting volunteer judges from the rally goers who haven't got dogs, as long as the classes aren't too technical :lol:
> 
> All we need now is a volunteer photographer?
> 
> EDIT: You posted same time as me :lol: :lol:


I can do the photos if you want me to.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Jezport your chief photographer for the weekend then if Stew cannot make it


Jacquie


----------



## 92859

*global*

Greetings,

We shall be there before lunch and looking forward to a nice weekend. We visited Hatton in 2006 before attending Binton and quite enjoyed it, the fields were covered in an orange colour, it was not until people started turning up on the Saturday that we realised the fields of orange were in fact pumpkins, and some of these were ginormous!!

There are shops and cafes on site as well.

We are off to Midland International Motorhomes after this on Sunday evening to have some more warranty work done on the Monday.

See you all soon.


----------



## clianthus

Hi smurfinguk

Thanks for letting us know you will be arriving late, if there is no-one at the gate when you arrive ring either Jacquie or myself (Phone nos on the download document) and we will come and let you in.

Hi Jezport

Thanks for the offer, we'd be very grateful if you could do the photos. Please make yourself known to us when you arrive. The Dog show will be on Saturday afternoon not sure where yet as I haven't seen the rally field but we'll sort it out when we get there.


----------



## Jezport

clianthus said:


> Hi smurfinguk
> 
> Thanks for letting us know you will be arriving late, if there is no-one at the gate when you arrive ring either Jacquie or myself (Phone nos on the download document) and we will come and let you in.
> 
> Hi Jezport
> 
> Thanks for the offer, we'd be very grateful if you could do the photos. Please make yourself known to us when you arrive. The Dog show will be on Saturday afternoon not sure where yet as I haven't seen the rally field but we'll sort it out when we get there.


Will do


----------



## artona

Hi

Sounds like you have made my mind up then Jac and Jen, good luck

stew


----------



## motorhomer2

clianthus said:


> Hi smurfinguk
> 
> Thanks for letting us know you will be arriving late, if there is no-one at the gate when you arrive ring either Jacquie or myself (Phone nos on the download document) and we will come and let you in.
> 
> Hi Jezport
> 
> Thanks for the offer, we'd be very grateful if you could do the photos. Please make yourself known to us when you arrive. The Dog show will be on Saturday afternoon not sure where yet as I haven't seen the rally field but we'll sort it out when we get there.


The rally field is huge. Plenty of room.

The grass was very very long & tufty in June though.

Motorhomer


----------



## spence

Hello,

We hopefully will be with you before 7pm but depends on M5 & M42.

Where do i find the download document? I have the large name badge.

Thanks

Spence


----------



## geraldandannie

spence said:


> Where do i find the download document? I have the large name badge.


Hi Spence

:: here :: :wink:

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

Or more precisely:

HERE


----------



## sallytrafic

gaspode said:


> Or more precisely:
> 
> HERE


or actually more precisely where Gerald said  Ken (they were seeking the download document the one with the site details etc on)


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> or actually more precisely where Gerald said  Ken (they were seeking the download document the one with the site details etc on)


 :lol: :lol: I didn't want to say that - and I suppose it depends on what you think Spence meant by "download document" :wink:

Gerald


----------



## G2EWS

Hello people,

Can someone give me a link to the window sign so I can print it out

Thankyou

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Chris

:: HERE IT IS ::

Gerald


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Gerald,

Many thanks for that. Now printed off and laminated ready to go!

Regards

Chris


----------



## eddievanbitz

Errm, Never been on a rally before what are we mean't to do with it? 

Please exclude stick up ...well you know the rest 

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Eddie

Stick it ... in your windscreen or side window, so rally staff (and others) know who you are  

Gerald


----------



## eddievanbitz

Ah, makes sense now I guess :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

That's it!

I have taken tomorrow off work and will spend all day filling the RV up with:

Red Wine
White Wine
Beer
Whisky
Gin
A chilli for me mates
oh and a bottle of coke and lemonade.

Bring on the party!

Chris (All excited)


----------



## moblee

I've just flushed fresh water & grey water tanks,washed/shampoo'd motorhome, cleaned windows,wife's hoovered & cleaned inside already *now*.

Getting excited with you chris  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead

Wow, ready already

How would you like to come round a wash, polish, water etc and then top it up with wine , beer etc. (wouldnt suggest fuel at the current price :lol: )

We will be shopping late thursday for 'provisions' and will be setting off at 1500 on Fri. With a bit (well a lot) of luck we may possibly have every thing (theres a first for everything).

The van may even get a wash if it rains  

I seem to have the 40 hour working week mixed up with time off :roll: 

Andy


----------



## bognormike

just spent loads of dosh on the brakes, two new tyres tomorrow, :roll: will be there on Friday afternoon, wooly jumper, scarf, bobble hat & gloves ready. Will it be nice enough to sit outside on the Lafumas? :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

bognormike said:


> Will it be nice enough to sit outside on the Lafumas? :roll:


Doubt it, Mike :roll: We're bringing wet weather gear, walking boots and wellies :wink:

The fridge is on and chilling down, tomorrow night we'll load up with gear, ready for me to take it into work on Friday 

Gerald


----------



## moblee

That's a point mike,What's the weather like Coventry way :?: Anyone know.


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I hope the weather is better at Warwick, we have had hailstones here today :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Well its been ok here today sunny most of the day but a bit windy had a slight shower about 6pm but nothing to worry about. 

Can you please keep your fingers toes and anything else crossed for a fine weekend.



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  
I hope your gonna join us for a cuppa


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes Jacquie, everything crossed  
Roll on Friday


----------



## oxford-wanderer

*PARTY*

With Chris taking all that booze I think you will need ear defenders too, Mike. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## clianthus

Hi Paul

I think not! :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Of course Phil :roll: looking forward to seeing you all again and Misty waiting to meet Chester


----------



## moblee

Excellent  ...That's made my Weekend :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Tricia - it looks like we will be meeting at long last!!!!!!!

Jenny is not too good with other dos, so you can meet her whilst I meet your baby.

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

*Re: Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> Tricia - it looks like we will be meeting at long last!!!!!!!


I look forward to that Russell 8)


----------



## 96706

Planning to arrive on Friday morning, but first have to call in to a Customer in Bicester at 0730 hrs. Will then stop off at Cotswold Outdoor shop just outside Bicester on the A34 at 0900hrs (as you do :roll: ) 

Any one around at that time & heading to the Rally, keep em peeled! 8O 8O 

Badges on display


----------



## adumbleton

It's very windy so anything could happen, but for those looking for a Coventry area forecast, see below:

The red line is the temperature forecast in °C. At 0°C, there is a dotted line for reference. The temperatures are corrected for altitude, where possible. The reference altitude is listed on the right bottom. 

The green line shows the wind predictions in km/h. 

On the bottom, the expected precipitation is shown in blue. The scale height is 8 liters/m^2/h. The daily sums are given in blue letters in liters/m^2. 

The wind direction is shown as in wind vectors. The wind barb indicates what direction the wind is blowing from and the speed at which it is blowing. A full length barb is plotted for every 10 knots and a half length barb for every 5 knots. 

The total cloud cover is shown on the upper part of the image. The darker and thicker plotted, the thicker the expected cloud cover. 

Note: All weather data is extracted from the numerical GFS weather model and has not been examined by a meteorologist - therefore use without guarantee and under exclusion of liability.


----------



## G2EWS

*Re: PARTY*



oxford-wanderer said:


> With Chris taking all that booze I think you will need ear defenders too, Mike. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Why's that then?

Never heard of drinking making a noise. Unless of course you mean the pulling of corks or clinking of bottle tops :lol:

Regards

Chris


----------



## mandyandandy

OOhh Gawd, I have so much to do 
Clean van
polish van
buy as much alcohol as we can fit in
pack wellies, jumpers and skiis
Pack 200 pairs of knickers for sale
Bake cakes
Find a dog to bring and polish

Biggest problem we have is although we have got rid of child for weekend our first on our own for 8 years, we can't drop her off for Brownie camp until 7pm on the Friday and it will take around hour and half to reach you so we could be a late  sorry about that. 

mmmmm having done all this work we may need to get to bed right away to catch some much needed rest , he he he he  

Just thought you should know, tried to find what time gates shut but couldn't . 

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita

mandyandandy said:


> Just thought you should know, tried to find what time gates shut but couldn't .
> 
> Mandy


Shhhhh. Careful Mandy, you'll be getting told off for not downloading info from >>Here<< :wink: :wink: :wink: See some of the other posts!!!

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy

>>>>>creeeeppiinnnn in quietly so not to be heard. 

thanks hunny, 
C U there!! 

looks like we will be having severe beating now for not keeping up and being late. 


<<<<<<creeps back out. 

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita

mandyandandy said:


> thanks hunny,
> C U there!!
> 
> Mandy


Hopefully Mandy, but not guaranteed.

Jock.


----------



## 92859

*Global*

Greetings,

Got our wellies packed, along with the alcohol of course! >>forecast<< not too good but could be OK for us hardened campers 

If the rally is as good as those over the past years it will be great in any weather!


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hello

Could you show me as confirmed please - we are deffo coming on Saturday, come flood, famine or feast.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

Since there's a 'motorhome boot' sale on, would it be worth listing any items people have for sale?

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

Hi Russell

Don't worry, the Rally Staff are a bit busy this morning but I see your name's on the list for paying so I think your place is guaranteed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Russell

You are all confirmed now :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Cheers.

I had forgotten about the "paying" part. It is Jenny's turn to pay this week.

R


----------



## 92859

*Global*

Greetings,

Could you tell me when we have to be off the site for please, we were initially going to leave on the Sunday afternoon and go to Midland International Motorhomes near Coventry to have some warranty work done and and meet up with another member on the Tuesday but Midland have just informed me they have not got the parts so have cancelled the appointment.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Peter

If you have downloaded the download you will see it has the time to depart by on it, which is 4pm Sunday. There is a cl at Hatton you may be able to book onto it for Sunday night, you would have to ring Hatton for this though.


Jacquie


----------



## 92859

*Globa*

Greetings,

Thanks for that Jacquie, we shall be OK now after arranging to stay at Hollyfast caravan park Allesley Coventry on Sunday and Monday nights.

Just loading the van up now, see you tomorrow!! ;-)


----------



## ladyrunner

We will be arriving Friday afternoon. Hopefully no later than 3pm. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

No time to wash and clean my van. Will give priority to heading off to Asda tonight after work for fuel, food and drink.

Julie


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi All

In Warwick now and just had a shower with hailstones the size of peas.  

Its brightening up again now. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## 96706

oxford-wanderer said:


> Hi All
> 
> In Warwick now and just had a shower with hailstones the size of peas.
> 
> Its brightening up again now. :lol:
> 
> Paul


Oi Paul! 
Your just saying that so that when we turn up tomorrow and it is teeing down, you can say 'should have been here yesterday! :lol: :lol:

****


----------



## moblee

> In Warwick now and just had a shower with hailstones the size of peas.


 8O I prefer hot water & shower gel myself,each to his own I suppose :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

*Hail*

On the M6 at about 14.30, Cannock the Hailstones were as big as broad beans, virtually bought the motorway to a standstill except of course for Mercedes Sprinters who can maintain 80mph in zero visability.

Steve


----------



## ladyrunner

Weekend forcast for Warwick:-

*Friday: Sunny Intervals 

Saturday: Heavy Rain 

Sunday: Heavy Rain  *

Thank goodness for the polytunnel and tractor :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, even if it is raining, we will be in better company than if we stayed at home, where it will no doubt be raining too :wink:


----------



## moblee

Aaah :!: 
Probably be misty there as well :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## 96706

Been sunny here all day (but not exactly warm). We'll try and bring some southern sunshine up with us :lol: :lol: 

Mrs D


----------



## nukeadmin

I just checked the weather forecast for Hattonworlds postcode:

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7days.asp?zipcode=CV35 8XA

Friday - Partly Cloudy
Saturday Light Rain
Sunday Partly Cloudy

Not particularly warm though but we will have to all get the heaters out


----------



## LadyJ

Good Evening All from Hatton Country World

Clianthus, Gaspode and Scottie & I are all now parked up at Hatton  

Ground conditions at the moment are not too bad considering it chucked it down this afternoon  there are a few soggy patches :roll: this is why we wanted folks to arrive in the day light if at all possible but we do have a contingence plan  

We look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

It will be alright on the night  

I hear Hatton has its own micro climate.......


----------



## JollyJack

Good evening Clianthus, Gaspode, Scottie and LadyJ!

Look forward to seeing you tomorrow..


----------



## JockandRita

nukeadmin said:


> I just checked the weather forecast for Hattonworlds postcode:
> 
> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7days.asp?zipcode=CV35 8XA
> 
> Friday - Partly Cloudy
> Saturday Light Rain
> Sunday Partly Cloudy
> 
> Not particularly warm though but we will have to all get the heaters out


Sorry Dave, but I'd hardly describe 8.5mm on Saturday afternoon, and 9.9mm on Sunday morning, as light rain. 8O 8O 8O

Sounds like a cunning ploy to get the numbers in the gate. :wink: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Hatton*

Hi

If the field turns to mud after the first 100, Jenny and I will stay on the coach park!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Clianthus, Gaspode and Scottie & I are all now parked up at Hatton


Well done on dragging yourselves there, despite illnesses. There are loads of us looking forward to the weekend 

Gerald


----------



## Hampshireman

Have fun y'all.

My raffle prize donation in transit as about noon yesterday, in fact should be there now as George and Elizabeth on way early.

Not looking forward to a wet wedding tomorrow but it has to be done. Madam couldn't think of a suitable pressie for them, so on Tuesday night asked me to do a painting of the church. Bit more time would have been useful, but I went out there on Wed, did the drawing and painted it at home that afternoon. Took it to the framer yesterday morning about 11am and got it back at 4pm. Job jobbed.

It's our 44th wedding anni today, we usually spend it in Paris for the Longchamp race weekend, but not this time. Might kiss her later when we bump into each other like ships that pass in the night today.


----------



## bognormike

weather doesn't look too bad - metcheck says rain late afternoon saturday & night. We'll be there later today - look forward to meeting up with everybody. (with all the gear, including waterproofs and facemasks to avoid catching anything) Raffle prize & some stuff for car booting (proceeds to Arundel & Littlehampton Scouts) 8)


----------



## G2EWS

Shutting pc and everything down, should be leaving in the next 30 minutes.

See you!

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg


----------



## catzontour

Hampshireman said:


> It's our 44th wedding anni today, we usually spend it in Paris for the Longchamp race weekend, but not this time. Might kiss her later when we bump into each other like ships that pass in the night today.


Happy anniversary Hampshireman and Mrs Hampshireman. Hope you have a lovely day.

Sorry we're not able to get to the Global Gathering, especially as it is only up the road from us, but with the motorhome all sparkling and clean at a dealers we daren't get it dirty!

Have a great time everyone.

Sue


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Dopeyngrumpy will not be coming   

One of the cats managed to get it's leg sliced significantly, spent the night in the vet hospital, has many stitches and now is moping around crashing into everything with a huge collar type thing. No way we can leave him and they are not travelling cats... (one day some of you will have to tell us how you train them for that) so I guess it is time to unpack the van and apologise profusely. Hope you all have a great time and look forward to seeing you soon.

Bye for now

David and Jan


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Blimey the wind is bitter cold down here in Somerset although the sun is out  I hope it is warmer up north 8) at the rally. 

We hope to set off from here within the hour so should be with you (traffic permitting) between half 3 and 4. 

 

Keith and Ros ccasion9:


----------



## 108526

Right I'm shutting down and I'm on my way! see ya all soon!


----------



## damondunc

Methinks we are not going to make it due to work committments and the fact we are off on holiday ( Derby ) next week.
Sorry  we were looking forward to it .

Have a great time you lot  


Chris & Dunc


----------



## LadyJ

Could these folks please let us know if they are attending 

ash
barrosa
hannah29
johnchas
majvs
MandyandDave
monsi
thelegend
Wytonknaus

The gate will be open till 9.30 tonight if you arrive after this you will have to ring us to get in.


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

Well i arrived to a nice welcome, had plenty of help to get the two marquees up in double quick time

Had a few chats with mhers and then retired to my inn for a shower and checkin, presently sat in the bar and just about to have something to eat and then going back

Weather has been promising today, no rain, cold wind though.

The venue is superb, with loads to do, the polytunnel is actually a proper building as such with plenty of seating and a stage

there is a restaurant literally around the corner as well

If the weather holds should be a superb weekend


----------



## Guest

enjoyed the noggin 'n natter last night. now looikng forward toNuke's speech later!


----------



## mandyandandy

Site was wonderful, had a 7 mile bike ride along canal next to park. 

Met Nuke, not sure what I expected but he was really nice almost normal guy  . 

Went back to van to cook tea and prepare to win raffle and teddy, they had to move the party to indoors at 7 instead of outdoors at 4 as the weather was gradually getting windier as the day went on. 

We had thought our Trauma had a problem as we had no heating on Friday night , gawd it was chilly to say the least. But went to cook tea and nothing there, then within half hour of trying to fix it fridge went out too. General opinion seemed to be our regulator had gone caput so without further ado we came home. 

Did get advise from Dave who try to say he was Gaspode but who was he trying to kid?  he told us to hit it gently with hammer, which is why I got his name before we went up with bang, anyway the hammer method didn't work so here we are. 

Nice and warm and dry and a bit sad not to have got to the party, but met some great people. 

Thanks to all
Mandy


----------



## hannah29

apologies for not attending, mini crisis with the van.....no water due to leakage....we were hoping to get it sorted in time but no joy.....hope you are all having fun and sorry we are not there
hannah and seagull


----------



## Zebedee

mandyandandy said:


> Did get advise from Dave who try to say he was Gaspode but who was he trying to kid?  he told us to hit it gently with hammer, which is why I got his name before we went up with bang, anyway the hammer method didn't work so here we are.
> Mandy


Hi Mandy

Shame the gentle smack with the hammer didn't work!  :roll: It worked for me when I had the plasticiser problem _(that's not what you have I think)_ - but only for a couple of days, and I had to have a new regulator to make a permanent cure. Was hoping it might get you through the rally, but unfortunately not. :roll:

Gas can be a puzzler, but in your case with none of the appliances working properly there's nowt much between them and the gas bottle except the regulator.

Damn nuisance, but it sounds like you will have to get your dealer to check it over.

Ah well, can't win 'em all.


----------



## LittleKath00

*Global*

Sorry that Keith and I coundlnt make it but our first grandchild arrived on friday.
Hope you all are enjoying yourself.
Hope to see some of you soon.

LittleKath, Keith & Farhan


----------



## moblee

Just got home from Hatton,Lovely weekend especially the party :drinking: 
I like to thank all the marshalls,Ann99uk & helpers for the kids club & all new friends we made.

Nuke can you put your speech on here 'cos we couldn't really hear you :!: :lol:


----------



## sersol

Hi just got home,nice meeting people again,looked as if it was going to get hard work on the rally field this morning for the marshalls following the overnight down pour.
Wondered why so many moved to the coach park last night,direct communication with above maybe :wink: :wink: .
Thanks to all the marshalls see you again.
Gary


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Arrived home safe and sound apart from the best efforts of the rain. Enjoyed Friday evening meeting a few people and having a drink. Sat morning we walked into Warwick along the tow path. Considering its a city there isnt much there, shop wise. Came down with man flu (the worst type) during the day and went to bed early as I was feeling so bad so missed the party  I doubt I would have been very popular if Id given it to everyone.

The rain overnight was quite something and caused us a few problems this morning. We managed to get about a vans length off our pitch before we got stuck. No problems I though, out with the grip track - dont waste your money. Gaspode came to the rescue along with Tristram the tractor who got us off in no time.

Can I express our thanks to all the marshalls who put so much effort into the weekend and made it a success despite the rain and helped us get off the grass. This was our first rally and hopefully wont be our last.

Andy & Liz


----------



## 101578

Fun in the sun lol. :lol: Had a brill time,the quiz was a fix! :wink: 
Just got home,well done Nuke \/ and the Rally Marshalls,big round of applause to you all. 8)  

Leaky and wench.


----------



## smurfinguk

*hatton rally*

Hi All

Great weekend despite weather. Managed a walk along the canal in the dry and somehow found a pub with a pint :lol: So nice to put names to faces or faces to tags. 
What a good job by the marshalls and helpers. Hope they did not get too muddy getting everyone off the field.
Anyway, many thanks to all and looking forward to the next gathering that we can get to

Resa and Eric
smurfinguk


----------



## 104477

Just to reiterate what others have said, Thanks to all who made the rally great.

Rob & Sue


----------



## 108526

I'm back and dry! 
Thanks to everyone who bought prizes for the raffle, we had a great turn out and the raffle raised £261 thanks everyone


----------



## 106986

Hi

We got home around lunch time after a very rainy journey home! 

We moved off into the carpark early this morning, worrying that we would get stuck and after not much sleep due to all the rain and wind last night.
Hope not too many of you got stuck.

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to those who helped us get our safari room and awning down in the gales yesterday, we didn't manage to get names as it was a bit hectic!

Thanks also to all who organised the rally, this was our first and we enjoyed it very much.

Kirsty, Barry, Dominic, Toby & Millie 
(Poppy & Maisie - the dogs!)


----------



## litcher

I'm back home, have dried out and had a cup of tea! I've had a great time - thanks to everyone who made it such a success.

And I didn't need to be towed off - I thought I might!!  

Viv


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Just back after getting up late to find most people had either left or moved to firmer ground.

Great weekend despite the weather and it was great to meet old friends and make several more.

Thanks to everyone who organised things.

C U all soon


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Nearly home but stuck on the M25, we were the last but one couple to leave.

Got of the field okay due to us being rear wheel drive.

Had a great weekend despite the weather.

Thanks to everyone for making it a great success.

Special thanks to Blaine (Hilary and John) for coming from Wales to this their first rally to meet up with us to help plan our future trip to Morocco.

regards Pat & Neil

Zoe, Neils says thanks a lot for the cross trainer that was won in the raffle, its already been used as a clothes dryer in the motorhome, we may keep it in there and modify the stepping action to chrage the batteries. 
Pat


----------



## DABurleigh

Many thanks to nuke, marshalls and you all for your company. Saturday was a far better day than forecast and we had a good look-see in Warwick. One bonus of a panel van - Warwick parking wardens eat your heart out! 










Though the successful charity raffle felt a bit like "everyone's a winner", I'm afraid poor Rosemary was so gutted at not having a winning ticket so she couldn't sashay up and back to receive her prize to tumultuous applause and wolf whistles she promptly resorted to the demon drink to drown her sorrows:










Till the next one!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

I met Rosemary yesterday for the first time, and was immediately impressed by her sound common sense and grasp of what really matters in the world today.

Always knew I was a good judge of character!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Also met a number other people and can now put faces to names _(hopefully without getting too confused)_ and thoroughly enjoyed the chats over numerous cups of tea and coffee.

Shame it was so cold and windy, but that didn't spoil a very enjoyable afternoon.  

Regards to all


----------



## pneumatician

*Global rally*

Our thanks go to Nuke, organisers and Marshals for all of their hard work at this weekends Rally we are sure it must have proved challenging at times. Great to hear Zoe's raffle was a success no doubt due to the efforts of her charming young sales team. We hope the winner of the Teddy finds a van big enough to accomodate the beast.

To summarise:- Great weekend, loverley people,weather could have been better but a most enjoyable experience. Book the sun for the next one.

Val & Steve


----------



## hydecolt

just like to thank everyone especially the Marshalls and organising team for a great weekend,we managed to get off the field with no problem,and made it home intime to take Colins Mum out for dinner to celebtate her 81st birthday,
many thanks again
Anna and Colin


----------



## bognormike

We got back at about 4pm after a stop off in Oxford. Thanks everybody Other staff AND members!!) for making it an enjoyable weekend. I wonder what the heavens will throw at us next time??


ps memo to Nuke - get PA system  :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Many thanks to Jac and Jen (especially as they had to come despite being ill  ), and Ken, George, Angie and John. I really felt for you on Friday night hanging around for latecomers.

It was a great location - a bit earlier in the year and it would be brilliant. The weather didn't spoil it though, and it was lovely to see old friends and make the acquaintance of people for the first time. Last night's party was lovely and lively - Nuke can buy the beer again :wink:

This was our 3rd Global, and definitely the best yet. It was amazing to turn into the drive and see hoards of motorhomes already parked up on the field. Well done to all those braving the dodgy weather forecast.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## GTI-PIP

Hi all

Our first rally it won't be our last.
Great fun, great people, great MARSHALS.

Can somebody arrange better weather next time.

Cliff & Lyn :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Evening campers :lol:

Well what a weekend thank you all for turning up (well those of you that did that is) we did actually have 91 vans on site  our biggest rally yet.

I would like to thank all me little helpers Clianthus Gaspode Scottie my John & thedoc Kevin for all doing a great job on the marshaling side.

An99uk Angie for the Kids Club. Kept the little monsters oops sorry darlings happy for a few hours. All the kids were brilliant hardly knew they were there, well done kids.

Then theres Zoe and her Girls brilliant job all with the raffle and the name the bear. The bear was last seen seat belted in sailing of with Oxford-Wander to Banbury for the night :lol:

Better thank the Boss Nuke for the party, I knew we should have gone with him shopping for the party goodies, it took him about 8 hours :roll: and what does he come back with a van load of booze and not a lot of food 8O still hes a man we must excuse him :lol: and thanks for the chair Dave I will make good use of it.

I would also like to thank patp Pat & Chris for the loverly plant much appreciated both.

Thank you all that mucked in and cleaned up the poly tunnel the 2 nights we used it.

The money from the dog show and name the bear raised £110 for The Yorkshire Terrier and Small Breeds Rescue in Grantham.

Thanks to all the judges Maggielou, Mrs Jezport ,Mrs Rapidobob and Mrs thedoc and our photographers Jezport and Rapidobob.

May I say what a nice bunch you all were and so very well behaved, even Mr Grews was on his best behaviour :lol:

Hope to see you all again soon

Some piccys here if you would all like to add yours to it

MHF 5th Birthday & Global Rally 2008

Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

The Grew clan made it back!

Had a fantastic weekend in the naughty corner!

Marshalls did an amazing job. Every time I looked out of the window, there they were helping and directing, no matter what the heavens threw at us. Well done one and all!

Winnie is empty of all grey and black waste along with bits and pieces from the van. Libby unloaded and washed and back inside her carcoon. Trailer washed and put away.

Off for a shower and nice relaxing evening.

Hopefully we will get more than a few minutes around Warwick Cathedral err I mean Castle next time! Thanks to Tina for calling us when the awning decided it may part company with the RV as the wind picked up on Saturday! Thanks to all that helped to tie it down. Fortunately there does not appear to be any damage.

Oh and the weather did not make a blind bit of difference, we had a fantastic time!

Regards

Chris


----------



## moblee

Hope to see you all again soon
8O *No chance* :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Brill weekend..


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Thanks to all, far too many to mention, you all did a great job.  

We had another great weekend meeting more new friends. Have now got to find a new home for Ann(Tilly won't budge up). We've had to close the blinds so we don't have to pay for another adult at our present site. :roll: 

Hope you all had a safe journey home and hope to see you all soon.

Paul, Ann & Tilly


----------



## TinaGlenn

We had a great weekend, and it was great to meet some old friends again as well as making some new ones. 
Thanks to Jackie and John, Jenny and Ken and George the marshalls a sterling job in interesting conditions.

Even the towing out this morning was arranged and sorted painlessly  

I knew we should have joined the exodus to the coach park last night  
Sorry we didn't get to say goodbye to everyone but after getting soaked through Glenn just wanted to get home to a hot shower ASAP  

Tina


----------



## LadyJ

I forgot to thank Tina for the sticky name badges she very kindly printed out for everybody thanks Tina they were great.


Jacquie


----------



## chapter

thanks for a great weekend 
the marshals and helpers did a great job in very poor weather conditions 
also thanks to claire (mrs g2ews) for the chilli and the rest of the naughty corner for a great time 
chapter (steve & cherry) and brandy (bill & deb)


----------



## JollyJack

*Global Rally*

Hi everyone,

What a wonderful weekend!

This was our first Rally and what a splendid event it was 

We will certainly be attending more!

Thank you LadyJ and everyone who were in involved in the organising - very professional!

A particular thanks to all the marshalls Gaspode, Clianthus, Scottie and thedoc who were quite superb and worked for hours on end day and night ensuring everyone had a good time 

Other thanks to the dog show judges led by Maggiellol and also Zoe for the raffle.

What a superb raffle it was too - best we have ever seen and most important: for such a good cause.

Being part of such a wonderful event with such nice people, raising money for charity made it so, so worthwhile.

Well done everyone and thank you.

See you soon.

Andrea, Bob & Ellie.


----------



## solentviews

A big thanks to everyone who made the weekend such a success. Lovely to meet up with old friends and make some new. The weather did not stop anyone enjoying themselves and I hope everyone arrived home safely. Look forward to meeting up with you in the future.
Ian and Kristian


----------



## Sundial

*Rally*

Our thanks to Nuke for the invitation and Jacquie, John, Ken, Jen, George etc for Marshalling - we were really pleased to get off the field under our own steam through all the large puddles - the bread baskets worked a treat and are now in the boot ready for the next time!

If only the weather had held out for one more week, it would have been a brilliant weekend - but the rain did not spoil it one bit for us - we love listening to it pounding on the rooflight and knowing we are snug in bed. At least it made for a warmer night on Saturday.

Many thanks to everyone and hope that the raffle made loads of money.

See you next time
Sundial, Jean and Terry


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hello

Thanks to all for a lovely weekend, coffee and chatter etc. Nice to meet up with "old acquaintances" and also put faces to names and usernames.

Russell

PS - I don't know what the blooming tractor is smiling about.


----------



## moblee

He certainly had a lot of pulling power this morning :!: 
Reminds me of my younger days 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN

Thanks to all the Marshalls for all their hard work this weekend, a good time was had by all, shame about the weather but hey ho this is England (a green and pleasant land) because of all the !!!! rain. 

Chris and Pam


----------



## RedSonja

Made it back safely but did get stuck on the M25 for a little while. Thanks for all the people who organised the Rally. I think we should get some Superman and Women uniforms for the Marshalls - they really deserve all the praise they have been given especially with the weather we had this weekend. Scottie was on his second change of clothes when we were towed out. Thanks also to the members of the Naughty Corner for a great time and to Claire for the Chilli. I feel a trip to Bristol coming on :roll: 

Hope everyone got back safely. Are we mad or what :lol: 

Sonja


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Well we have arrived home safely after a great weekend despite the weather. 

I'm just glad the rain held off until after dark on Saturday so we could get in all the outside events, shame everyone felt the need to leave so quickly today but it was entirely understandable. We really did have some rain last night didn't we!!

The field of 91 motorhomes was clear by 1pm either under their own steam or with a little help from Tristam the Tractor who did a stirling job :lol:

Many thanks to Zoe and her fantastic girls for running the raffle and guess the Bear's name competition, we had so many prizes (thank you everyone who donated those as well) we thought we were never going to run out!!

I would also like to thank all the other marshalls, Jac and John (Lady J), Ken (gaspode), George (scottie) and Kevin (the doc) for their hard work.

Nuke for the party, Angie for the Kids club, Bognormike and Viv and GeraldandAnnie for their help clearing the polytunnel on both nights.

Last but not least the volunteer members who organised and judged the Dog Show, Maggielou (Head Judge and organiser)and the other judges, Mrs Jezport, Mrs Rapidorob and Mrs thedoc and the photographers Jezport and Rapidorob. We look forward to seing the photos. I'll post the results on the Dog show thread in case anyone missed it.

Thanks to everyone who turned out for the event, it was great meeting old friends and new. 

I think I've remembered everyone, but if I have forgotten anyone, I'm sorry and thank you anyway! 

My mind has now gone a complete blank and I've just previewed the post and it sounds a bit like an Oscars Speech doesn't it :lol: :lol: Sorry folks

Hope to see everyone at a future MHF event.


----------



## moblee

Hope gaspodes doing dinner :lol: 









Jenny


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

For those who wondered who the guy was during Saturday evening taking photos! It was meee!




















































































































































































































































Regards

Chris


----------



## clianthus

Hi Moblee

Thank you :lol: :lol: 

Great Pictures G2EWS, sorry the quiz was a bit hard  but there were some great raffle prizes weren't there :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Can you put them in here Chris please ta

MHF 5th Birthday & Global Rally 2008

Jacquie


----------



## thedoc

Must extend our thanks to all for a wonderful weekend despite the "changeable" weather conditions.

Special vote of congratulations to Jacquie, John, Jen and Ken, Angie and George for their efforts, who worked tirelessly all weekend. God knows what we'd do without you guys.

Thanks to Nuke for the party and specially for that cheeky little red wine you bought.

Will try and remember all the new names and faces we met, but were sure to mix them up a bit ...... thats senility for you!!

Looking forward to the next one.

Andy and Kevin


----------



## PAT4NEIL

great pictures, youve captured the evening perfectly.
The naughty corner seemed to be having fun, naughty, naughty.

Pat


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

I'm really pleased you all managed to get off the field and back home safely, it's so pleasing to log on and read all these reports of everyone enjoying themselves, that's what it's all about and it makes it all worthwhile.

OK so the weather wasn't perfect (this is the UK after all) but it could have been a lot worse - indeed it was worse last year - and that was in August. 8O 8O 8O But wasn't the venue excellent? And their staff so helpful too, we'll be returning there if I have anything to do with it, even the tractor had a smile on his face.

I'd just like to thank all the staff and members who helped out, your enthusiasm and energy was much appreciated. Also I'd like to add my personal thanks to all those individuals and companies who donated prizes for the raffle, I was astounded to witness the generosity and thoughtfulness behind many of the gifts. Thanks also to Nuke for the ample supply of throat lubrication on Saturday evening, it was much appreciated - as witnessed by hoards of staggering members trying to find their vans at 11pm on Saturday night. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Finally can I just ask you all to remember Ros (O/H of KeiththeBigUn) who was taken ill early on Saturday morning and had to be rushed to hospital. I'm sure we all send our best wishes for a rapid recovery, can you keep us informed on her progress please Keith?


----------



## tokkalosh

thedoc said:


> Special vote of congratulations to Jacquie, John, Jen and Ken, Angie and George for their efforts, who worked tirelessly all weekend. God knows what we'd do without you guys.
> 
> Thanks to Nuke for the party


That says it all - a fabulous weekend - thank you


----------



## Zebedee

tokkalosh said:


> That says it all - a fabulous weekend - thank you


And I fell in love again, even at my age . . . . with the lovely little Misty.

I could have taken her home with me!!


----------



## 96706

Thanks to all the marshalls for their ceaseless work and most importantly for keeping the clouds at bay until Saturday night :lol: Arrived home safely despite the interesting submarining experience on the M25 8O 

Peter & Jean


----------



## Hampshireman

Looks great and sad we missed it but we had our own blast at the wedding. 

We did use the van to camp at Salisbury C&CC as we were helping with the start of the Clarendon Way Marathon Sunday morning, so it seemed prudent to stay in the city overnight as that where the wedding was. It absolutely thrashed it down all weekend until about 3pm Sunday. 

That site was pretty full and madam was chuffed to see they gave us a pitch (and about the only level one left) very near the upper toilet block only to be seriously dischuffed on finding it was closed and we had to battle the gale down the site to the lower block.

Good pics thanks, only recognised one couple out of that lot and they were the Kavenys who transported my painting to the raffle. Hope you enjoy it on your wall - whoever.

I think we would have been in the naughty corner but maybe that wouldn't have been our choice?


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Glad to see sensible use of my knickers and nice to see the winners  , excellent pictures just wish we had been around long enough to be at the party ourselves. 

Errr not actually MY knickers I hastened to add, some of the ones we sell that I donated to raffle, unworn.  

Thanks again to all and glad you all had a safe journey home

Mandy


----------



## eddievanbitz

Our first rally of any kind, and it was great to meet so many people and put a face to a name.

Thanks as well to the people that dontated various glasses when you all left our van at 03.30 on teh Sunday morning!  

Great weekend for the birthday party of the best motorhome internet site in Europe! 

More power Motorhomefacts!


----------



## litcher

eddievanbitz said:


> Thanks as well to the people that dontated various glasses when you all left our van at 03.30 on teh Sunday morning!


But we did get them back before leaving the site! 

You shouldn't have such a big, comfy RV - if you had a cramped, uncomfortable little van people wouldn't stay so long :wink: Thanks!

Viv


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Good news! I mentioned how we had to return from our visit to Warwick Castle in a hurry after only five minutes looking around. Well I sent an email to the Castle and have received a response back, they are sending us three more tickets to visit between now and December!

A brilliant outcome and superbly handled by the Castle staff in the end.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## patp

Just like to add my thanks, along with all the others for a wonderful rally. Great to meet up with friends old and not so old ( I mean new).

Chris hasn't started on the whiskey he won in the raffle yet ( thank you whoever donated it) but I was the lucky winner of a reflexology session with Patsy4. Oh joy! It was blissful and I recommend it to you all.

A little something that made us smile - We were walking the towpath and stopped to watch a narrow boat negotiate a lock. Gypsy didn't show too much interest at first but gradually became more and more engrossed in the vision of a huge narrow boat slowly and quietly disapearing into the ground right before her very eyes. 8O She moved closer and closer until she was peering 8O , in a most perplexed way, down at the boat as it reached the bottom of the lock. Magic.

Thanks again all!!!

Pat


----------



## bobandjane

Hi we are still not home, had to stop of at the mother in laws, we had a great weekend and a big thanks to all that made it possible cant wait till the next one. Bob and Jane.


----------



## Hampshireman

Just a thought ref those pics and thanks for them. There are far too many people on several of them. but maybe a caption or summfin to pick out the key players. 

Is Nuke too vain to allow such a thing? 

Not having met many MHFers it would be nice, say - to see what our mods and organisers look like.


----------



## moblee

misty??? Did tricia have a dog with her?I didn't notice :love10:


----------



## Zebedee

Hampshireman said:


> Not having met many MHFers it would be nice, say - to see what our mods and organisers look like.


Have a look  >> here << Hampshire.

Not all there, but piccies of a few - though I'm not sure I'd recognise some of them from the photos. 8O


----------



## Jezport

Photos, Including Dog Show

Enjoy!


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Jezport could you please add them to this album if at all possible

MHF 5th Birthday & Global Rally

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Zebedee said:


> And I fell in love again, even at my age . . . . with the lovely little Misty. I could have taken her home with me!!


I'm flattered Dave that I chose such an impressive 'partner'.
As for taking her home with you ......... I would be clinging to the end of the lead so you would get more than you bargained for


----------



## Spacerunner

Great weekend and thanks for all the hard work by the marshalls and organizers.

Really enjoyed the quiz as I had all the right answers. Just hope they have the right questions next time!!

We took uorselves of to the Bo-Peep farm campsite at Banbury on Sunday for a bit of R & R....guess what....the sky cleared, the wind dropped and the sun came out.

Looking forward to next years mud wrestling rally!


----------



## Zebedee

tokkalosh said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I fell in love again, even at my age . . . . with the lovely little Misty. I could have taken her home with me!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm flattered Dave that I chose such an impressive 'partner'.
> As for taking her home with you ......... I would be clinging to the end of the lead so you would get more than you bargained for
Click to expand...

Wish I had brought Gracie now. She's a lovely little thing, but still far too bouncy and energetic.

She is settling down gradually (14 months old) but still thinks everyone who sits down in our house wants to wear her as a hat. She is just too friendly - if that is possible! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> misty??? Did tricia have a dog with her?I didn't notice :love10:


Awh, 8) words fail me


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Home safe or somewhere else?

Saw about *5* tricia's after the party saturday night :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeoK

*Great BIG Thank You Alls*

Another great rally !

Thank you Jackie and John, Jenny and Ken and George for admin and directions.

Thank you Zoe and your lovely children for the Teddy and the raffle..

Thank you Nuke for calling this one, and for the drinks and nibbles.

Thanks to all of the workers whom I have not identified.

Thank you for the pictures, which help us to remember.

Most especially thank you ALL for being there, for taking raffle prizes and for being yourselves.

We were only able to meet some of you, thanks for that privilege, to those that we did not meet this time - please give us another chance and come to another event.

Regards ... LeoK (Leo and Penny)


----------



## RobMD

Just adding my thanks to all those that organised and ran the Rally - it went off really well, and apart from the Sunday, even the weather wasn't too bad.
Oh! and Beryls says thanks for siting us close to the road so she didn't have far to hop over the grass  

Merlin also enjoyed himself, as he likes meeting people and other dogs - I think he is now a confirmed Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just heard from Keiththebigun and Ros has pluresy which in its self is not very nice but is not life threatening, and is being let out of hospital today and will be wending there way home tonight. I am sure you will all want to wish her a speedy recovery.

Get well soon Ros.


Jacquie & John


----------



## bognormike

That will be a relief - let's hope it clears up as soon as possible. 

And also thanks to Keith for the number calling in the raffle!!


----------



## 104477

We wish Ros a speedy recovery and hope to see them both at a future rally.

Rob & Sue.


----------



## moblee

Yes get well *very* soon Ros.


----------



## BargainHunter

Hi All,

A little belated but Sue and I wanted to say what a great time we had over the weekend. Thanks to everyone for everything !!!

Special thanks to Scottie who's patience and willingness to kneel in the mud to hook us up to the tractor was brilliant.

The rally staff need a rally of their own to recover !!

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## havingfun

*global get together*

bit late,but been running around packing suitcases,just wanted to say what a fantastic weekend,many,many thanks to everybody who did all the organising,greetings,raffles and everything else that needed to be done to make it so much fun,so thanks again.

just read that ros is on her way home,hope all goes well,and recovers ok.

mags


----------



## clianthus

Hi Keiththebigun

Good news about Ros, hope she's feeling much better soon and look forward to seeing you both again under happier circumstances.


----------



## Alemo

Hi All,

We wish to thank all of the marshalls for all their hard work during the rally. In particular Goerge and Ken who braved the elements and came around to make sure we were not stuck in the wet on Sunday.

Our good wishes also go to Ros for a speedy recovery.

Gina and Alec


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Well hello to you all what can I say about the Global rally…… you provided the rally whilst I rode the rollercoaster!

Firstly I have to say a special mention of thanks to Jacquie, John, Jenny, Ken and George not only for the great job they did as marshalls but for all of their support over the incident with Ros. Also thanks to all of you who offered words of support and best wishes I will not even try to list you all as I would be bound to miss someone out and I have no wish to offend anyone.  

As for Ros, she is feeling much better now. She is still not able to take a deep breath and it does not take very much to exhaust her. Still time will be the healer I guess. The final diagnosis was in favour of Pleurisy which although very painful thankfully it is not life threatening. However it is a little extreme of her, if she did not want to judge the dog show all she had to do was say! :wink: :lol: 

As for the rally, thanks to Nuke for putting it on and the parts I was able to join in with I did enjoy. I always knew I had a big mouth so calling the raffle numbers seemed apt.  :roll: 

Just a little word of warning we will be back……   

Thanks again

Keith and Ros


----------



## Bubblehead

Keith

On the Sat morning we walked into Warwick along the tow path and got lost along the way which turned a 3 mile walk into about 6 which took longer than we thought. After a quick stop at Sainsbugs we got a taxi back to the rally site. 

The taxi driver was the one who took you from the hospital back to the site and asked us to pass on his best wishes to Ros for a speedy recovery.

We didnt make the party on Sat night as I was feeling so bad (it rare Ill miss a beer) (it was man flu). I wasnt sure until now who had actually been taken ill so I was a bit stumped. We hope Ros gets well soon and is back out in the van shortly.

Andy & Liz


----------



## JollyJack

*Global Rally*

Hi Keith,

We are very pleased Ros is recovering and we do hope you are both able to get back on the road soon.

Many thanks for doing the honours at the raffle - much appreciated.

Best wishes Andrea & Bob.


----------



## 111757

Just want to add our thanks too for a lovely weekend. Despite weather, we slept well through the rain, and thanks to our trusty Rollerteam rear wheel drive, we cruised off the field without problem. 
Thanks to the crew who ran the kids club, sorry one of my girls fell ill, but she recovered very quickly and we didn't miss out on anything else. My little one was distraught at not winning the name the teddy, though her parents were not!! As some of you know we still ended up with the yellow duck, which has not been looked at since!! What a raffle!! Never seen so many prizes, and all we got was the duck!!
Thanks to the couple, who helped us lose the raffle.....You know who you are!!
It was our first rally, but not our last. Thanks to Andy and Mandy who invited us, organised us, then LEFT US!!! 
Helen and James


----------



## 92859

*Global*

Greetings,

Got home last night after a nice winter break, we had two nights at Hollyfast caravan site near Coventry, this is the site adjacent to Midland International motorhomes, where we were supposed to get some warranty work done but they have not got any parts in yet so need to book another date.

The Global was great, our third so far! and by far the biggest. It was good to see so many people there and meet up with old friends and new.

The weather was good on Friday and Saturday considering the time of year, Sunday brought the constant rain but that is what camping is all about eh? we managed to get off the grass with no trouble with the new Transits rear wheel drive.

Hatton Country World is a great venue for a large meet as it can accommodate loads of vans and with the polytunnel that can accommodate many people. There are loads of things to do on site and a restaurant and shops as well.

Many thanks to all the rally team for making this another enjoyable event and thanks for the help and assistance that was given to us on our stay, including George's kind loan of some planks for under the wheels.

We look forward to our next event.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I seem to have collected 2 plastic bowls a blue one and a green one, left in the polly tunnel on Saturday night could the owner please come forward :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Jacquie,

This seems to be a regular thing with you collecting bowls, plates etc after rallies & meets. lol

Steve :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I seem to have collected 2 plastic bowls a blue one and a green one, left in the polly tunnel on Saturday night could the owner please come forward :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


You didn't by any chance find any tenners? :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Unfortunately not Spacy only 2 plastic bowls we did have a camera & a chair but they have found there way home :lol: thank god nobody left any kids :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

I have been kindly contacted by the good lady who won my picture in the raffle. 

To say I was chuffed when she told me she chose it as hers was only the 2nd number out of the hat and there were so many prizes, is an understatement.

Thanks to Zoe for organising it.


----------



## 88735

Hi

I know its late but we went straight off for a short break after the Global Rally.

We would like to THANK all the organisers/Marshall's for a great weekend, this been our first Rally we were certainly made to feel welcome.

THANKS to all the people who took our awning in whilst we were at the park on Saturday afternoon sure to have saved me a few quid, still not got my Battery problems sorted but that is a lesson learned, I will certainly make sure the battery is checked before we go on a rally again.

Bring on Southsea

Thanks Chris Brenda and Bertie


----------



## hilldweller

Hampshireman said:


> To say I was chuffed when she told me she chose it as hers was only the 2nd number out of the hat and there were so many prizes, is an understatement.


I did hear here say to her husband something like "that saves us buying some plywood to cover the hole where you revered into that bollard."


----------



## Spacerunner

_I did hear here say to her husband something like "that saves us buying some plywood to cover the hole where you revered into that bollard."_

How cruel!!!.......I heard her too!!.. :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Isn't it the 10cc song "I'm not in love" that has the line 
I keep your picture on the wall, it hides a nasty stain lying there....


:lol: 


Seriously. though, it was a nice picture :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Ahh, the days of pride in new hi-fi, and whacking up the volume to hear the milk bottles tinkering on the streets of Paris......

Thank you for that reminiscing moment, Mike


----------



## geraldandannie

DABurleigh said:


> Ahh, the days of pride in new hi-fi, and whacking up the volume to hear the milk bottles tinkering on the streets of Paris......


You've reminded me also - I have some Amazon tokens to spend ... :: CLICK ::

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

Just thought I'd post this to prove the money collected for the Name the Bear and the dog show went to the Yorkshire Terrier and Small Breeds Rescue. Sue has not got round to sending me a receipt as she is up to her eyes in moving but no doubt she will get round to it soon once they are all settled.The dog Micha has had a stroke and they are trying to get her back to waking so as you can imagine the vets bills will be quite high. Below is a copy of my pm to Sue on the yorkie website. I will post the letter when it arrives.

Quote: 
Hi Sue 

Did the cheque arrive ok ? 

Jacquie 


HI Jacquie 
Yes thank you very much. Doing the letter on Friday as I have been packing the house up!!! We are moving to a new house in the country with lots more room for all the dogs etc & no neighbours!!!!!!! So been a tad up to my eyes as well as still taking in lots of dogs (more about them later) 
Once again thank you for your very much appreciated donation, we have put it towards little Micha. 
Love 
Sue 
xx 



Jacquie


----------



## 107088

bognormike said:


> Isn't it the 10cc song "I'm not in love" that has the line
> I keep your picture on the wall, it hides a nasty stain lying there....


Nothing to do with the topic, but did you know, that ken Godley, is now a deaf old frey haired geezer what directs music videos.

Always at night or in studio, 'cos he cant hear the backing track, and has to have it soooo loud the neighbours complain.

THought you may like to know....mine of useless info. me.


----------



## LadyJ

HI All

I have finally got a receipt of Sue at The Yorkie Rescue for the money raised at the Global Rally


----------

